# Happy FIRST Birthday Wordreference Forums!



## belén

*WORDREFERENCE FORUMS IS TURNING ONE AND WE ARE THROWING A PARTY!!!!*

*It is a special occasion, so the thread had to be special as well. For three days we'll have this place to congratulate, express our feelings, post inline images if wished Use the bigger fonts,  and even chatting...!!! Nooo, can we really chat? No way! Yes, yes we can chat!, Ooooh, are you kidding me? Yes, really, we CAN chat!! why not? After all, that's what people do at parties!!! *

*So, welcome and have fun!! Bring food and drinks, play your favorite music and let get this started!!!!




*


----------



## belén

*  Thank you Mike and thanks to the foreros that make this place such a special** ONE*


----------



## Benjy

\o/

big thanks to mike for providing this lovely little linguistic piece of heaven 
and to his minions which post here


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!

I brought some Spanish tortilla, cured ham, olives and sangría, enjoy!!​​


----------



## beri

I would like to express so many things, now that I have the opportunity to do so.
I would like to say *thanks *  to all those who love to help here
I would like to say *thanks *  to all those who love languages and are eager to learn them ever more

I would like to say that I *love *  what we have, this inherent community spirit, that overcomes us when we are here. We don't know each other and yet, we want to *help *  each other. I love this atmosphere of *helpfulness*, it is something so special I can hardly describe, but need I really describe it so that you understand me, my fellow translators - I would almost like to say "my *brothers*" ?

I would also like to think of some of the early members I had the pleasure to meet when the WR forums were newborns. Some of them do not come anymore, but I would like to say I haven't forgotten them. It is moving to have known the starting point of an initiative that has taken volume today. At this time it was an intimate community and today, many people have joined us. I am happy for this itinerary and would like to say a last "hello" to the early times of the WR forums. It has been an honour to be here since the (almost) beginning.  

So thank you to all of you, I hope we have a long way to go ahead all together, a way of helpfulness, of fraternity and of good work.

I hope many people here meet each other and that we will learn to know each other beyond this virtual place, and that all this unconscious friendship becomes real.

I hope many of you will feel like they have been writing this little message while reading it.

Many thanks to all for building such a special  community.  :handonmyheart:




P.S.: And don't you correct my mistakes in this post   it's party time today!


----------



## OlivierG

*Joyeux anniversaire 
**aux forums de WordReference !* ​
I bring the Champagne and the "foie gras" !​


----------



## panjandrum

I came across this happy place by accident (on accident ) after coming back from Italy with some confusing phrases to research.
I have hovered around forums on other topics before, but I have NEVER found a place that feels so much like home as WR.

There is an enthusiasm to help and a readiness to admit the need for help - and to admit that the help you give might be wrong - that is unique and very special.

Yiz are all great so yiz are.​ 
I would also like to say what a superb job the mods do altogether. Shortly after I joined I got banned accidentally (well they said that at the time ) and as a result of later conversations I found out just how much seriously hard work goes on to keep these Forums what they are.

Whew. That's all a bit serious.

Party time?
All I could find were a couple of bottles of red, but let me add them to the mood......


----------



## mnzrob

Thanks to Mike for setting up the forums, and thanks to everyone else for helping. I've learned a lot in the five months that I have been here. Cheers! 

Rob


----------



## DDT

This community is a real *BLAST!*

*THANKS MIKE!!!​*
(for creating WR)

DDT


----------



## QUIJOTE

*I also would like to join the rest of the friends here and add that...well there is not much to add every one here is great in my book.*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO WR AND CONGRATULATIONS MIKE!!!


----------



## Jana337

Dear Mike, 

you and the crowds of wonderful forer@s I have met here made me a WR addict.

 But I am proud of it. ​ 
***Happybirthday, forums!***​


----------



## zebedee

*MAKE WAY, MAKE WAY FOR THE BIRTHDAY CAKE!!!!*



Ok everyone, close your eyes, make a wish and bloooooow!

Pass your plates, there's enough for everyone!


----------



## Artrella

*  GRANDE MIKE Y GRANDE WR!!!   ​*
*   Hoy en nuestro cumpleaños así que felicidades a todos los foreros de WR!!!!   *​

*FIESTA*


----------



## meili

*MALIGAYANG KAARAWAN WR!*

*I AM BARELY A MONTH OLD BUT I AM SO SO SO PROUD THAT I AM ALREADY A MEMBER - AND YOU ALL ARE MAKING ME FEEL - ALWAYS AND EVERYTIME - LIKE I HAD BEEN HERE THE WHOLE FORUM LIFE!*

*THIS IS THE BEST PLACE IN CYBERSPACE!*

*THANKS FOR KEEPING ME  *​


----------



## Whodunit

_*What an occasion to party!!!*_​
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE WHOLE WR FORUMS AND ESPECIALLY TO MIKE, THE BEST ADMINISTARTOR I'VE EVER HEARD OF (AND FROM )​*
I came here to ask a very simple question in the French forum, but then I discovered that this is a very very helpful atmosphere here, so I decided to "get a forum addict".   

And everything was worth it.    ​



_I bring some German barbecue food:_


----------



## beri

My wish for the new year: that the Spanish-French forum has more people in it 
and that these fora go on the same way
and that many things happen in it; why not meetings, love stories etc. 
and that be created a chatroom forum for general topics, so that we could get to know the other members better, and sub-forums so that the curious people we are could learn ever more (one thread per topic, not per word - e.g. feeling expressions, phrasal verbs, slang words, etc.)

In a nutshell, I wish WR a very happy creationday and I wish them anything that could make this place ever better!

Happy creationday!!!​


----------



## araceli

¡Feliz cumpleaños WR!
Gracias Mike y foreros por este cálido lugar.


----------



## alc112

Happy Birthday Word Reference!!!
Hapy birthday

I really like to take part of this forum. This is the only forum where I have more than 200 post and it is the best one. The avatar size and the signatures doesn't care. This is the best forum.






pd: NO ESCRIBR TODO EN MAYÚSCULAS


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Felicidades, forito!

No sé qué podría regalarte en este día...¿qué se le regala a un 1-añero? Lo menos que puedo hacer es seguir aportando todo lo que pueda y agradecerles a todos los participantes por ser siempre tan amables y serviciales. 

¡Gracias, Mike, por tenernos tanta paciencia y hacer que este foro funcione tan bien como lo ha estado haciendo!


(Forgive my English, please)

I don't know what I could give you today...what can you give someone who turns 1? The least thing I can do is continue contributing all I can and say thanks to all the members for being always so nice and helpful.

Thanks, Mike, for having so much patience with us and making this forum work as it's been working till now!


----------



## Fernando

Happy birthday and thank you to all of you who "lose" your time to help the people who ask.

 No chicks. I go back home.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Happy Birthday to WR! Yay! 






Ok, every one . . . .  Are you ready for what I have to say? It's a doozy!

I loved this place the moment I stepped foot in it back in August of '04! I wasn't a big computer person, but have always been a big language person! So, the people in this forum give me a place to go when the stresses of my job wear on my nerves, and the schoolwork piles up, and the boyfriend makes me angry, and just when I think there are no good people! . . . . I come here.   

The people in this forum are loving, nurturing, thoughtful, inquisitive, hilarious, intelligent, helpful, generous and simply wonderful. While I don't know all of you in "real life", I can certainly say the above. Your personalities show in your posts, and in your signatures, and avatars.   

Belén and Laura: You two are really important to this forum. Not only are so incredibly knowledgable, and willing to share that knowledge, but you NEVER hesitate to help, no matter how busy you are, or how trivial the question is. 

Art: My *Nildita*! If I knew you in real life, I swear we’d be good friends! Your thirst for knowledge is something I admire so much about you. And your bubbly personality lifts my spirits.

Like an Angel and Inés: My little angels! You always come to my rescue when I am feeling absolutely lost and confused with my Spanish. I can tell you know what it’s like to be a learner.

Benjy: You’re just everyone’s friend! So mellow and laidback, you help keep our chaos under control . . . .  at times. 

Azz and Oros: Oh, Oros . . . .  Your questions about the English language never cease! Although they make me think so hard I get headaches, I also admire your quest for the truth! 

Alexis: I love our relationship because I know I can lean on you for help, just as you do on me. Our conversations beyond the forum (in PM’s) are fabulous!

Jacinta: Girl . . . . . I’m so glad I’ve had you there with me since the very beginning! I always know that if Jacinta’s there, everything is ok. 

Cuchu: You, too, have been with us for a long time. You were the “top guardian” of the forum, even before Mods existed! For most of us, you are like that crazy uncle that shakes his finger at us when we misbehave, we chat behind your back, but you always catch us! But, at the same time, I feel like you coddle some of us into being the great learners that we are. You are always helpful, never hurtful. Our conversations beyond the forum walls have also stayed with me.

I Love Translating: You’ve only recently joined us, but you do fit in so well!

Phryne: You have only joined us recently, but I feel like I’ve known you for much longer than that. You, also, never hesitate to help a girl out! 

EVA: Y, para mi querida Evacita. ¡Siempre me ayudas con mis dolores de aprender!   

Timpeac, Te Gato, Outsider, Sergio, Leo, MJ, SweetT, Zebe, Whodunit, Araceli, LGS, Garry, Jana, Masood, NT and Lanc, CROM!, Lain, Citrus, Funny, DDT, *the list goes on*. All of you have made my time here soooo special to me, really.    

And, finally to Mike: Thank you for thinking of this brilliant idea! A place where language-learners can come to exchange thoughts, translations, discuss grammar, ask obscure questions about vocabulary, debate current events, and support one another when tragedy strikes. Although you’re not active in the forum, we all appreciate the hard work you put into making things run smoothly. It’s evident in your response to our pleas, and queries in the Comments and Suggestions forum, and PM’s. One of these days, we will manage to coordinate our schedules! I am absolutely dying to find out what you’re like in real life.


----------



## NTFS

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**
*$$HapPY BiRThdaY WR!!!!!$$*
**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*


 Congratulations to Sir Mike and to Everyone!!!! 
 Tttthhhaaannkkkk Yyyyooouuuu Ssssooo MmmmuuuccchhhH!!!!​


----------



## ILT

Here's the mariachi to play some loud fiesta music at the party!!!

Thanks for everybody for welcoming me in such a warm way, both when I ask for help and when I help others.

I first saw the forum some time ago, but was hesitant to join because of all the crazy things we hear about making friends over the internet, but when I saw what a bunch of nice, helpful and kind people participating, I felt I had to join, and now, I'm another WR addict!!!

Mike:  I know this is a lot of effort on your part, but please keep up, it has helped so many of us learn about languages, about other cultures, about other people, and some times, about ourselves!!!  Thanks for everything.

ILT


----------



## VenusEnvy

I love translating said:
			
		

> I first saw the forum some time ago, but was hesitant to join because of all the crazy things we hear about making friends over the internet, but when I saw what a bunch of nice, helpful and kind people participating, I felt I had to join, and now, I'm another WR addict!!!


Yes, ILT. I know what you mean. At first, I was hesitant as well. I had heard about people having "cyber friends", and meeting people over the Internet, and thought it was just crazy-talk . . .    

I admit it, too. I am absolutely addicted to this place.


----------



## ILT

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Yes, ILT. I know what you mean. At first, I was hesitant as well. I had heard about people having "cyber friends", and meeting people over the Internet, and thought it was just crazy-talk . . .
> 
> I admit it, too. I am absolutely addicted to this place.



Oh yes, and now, I read in a post a few days back, someone even met his wife using these forums!!! Yay!!!  A WR weeding


----------



## asm

A esta foto le hace falta un poco de musica, feliz cumpleaños al estilo mexicano.


http://www.montereybay.com/smitty/mananitas.html

ASM


			
				I love translating said:
			
		

> Here's the mariachi to play some loud fiesta music at the party!!!
> 
> Thanks for everybody for welcoming me in such a warm way, both when I ask for help and when I help others.
> 
> I first saw the forum some time ago, but was hesitant to join because of all the crazy things we hear about making friends over the internet, but when I saw what a bunch of nice, helpful and kind people participating, I felt I had to join, and now, I'm another WR addict!!!
> 
> Mike: I know this is a lot of effort on your part, but please keep up, it has helped so many of us learn about languages, about other cultures, about other people, and some times, about ourselves!!! Thanks for everything.
> 
> ILT


----------



## lauranazario

Make way, make way.... direct from Puerto Rico and in grand Caribbean style... the best and most succulent roast pig you'll ever taste!!! Slow-roasted over an open pit, deliciously seasoned, the meat so tender it practically melts away in your mouth...





I share this delicacy with all my friends here in WR, a place that I have come to cherish very much... my "own" little slice of cybernetic heaven!


----------



## beri

Anyone to post their pictures?  I will certainly do when I get home.
Come on, it's party these days, 
montrez vos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
enseñad vuestros
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
show your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Rayines

*Hallo: Lots of congratulations and life for WR! I've come to enjoy-as I do in the Forum- everybody's company, and now food, drinks, pictures and music!!*
*And we may have dancing too!!:*


http://www.esto.es/tango/


----------



## lauranazario

Also from Puerto Rico... yummy "_tostones_" (fried green plantain slices)... superb for passing around and nibbling. Sprinkle them with a bit of salt or garlic powder...


----------



## alc112

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Also from Puerto Rico... yummy "_tostones_" (fried green plantain slices)... superb for passing around and nibbling. Sprinkle them with a bit of salt or garlic powder...


 
Aprovechando la gran oportunidad de chatear en este hilo.
¡qué rico se ve eso!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Happy birthday, WordReferenceForums!

The best way to make friends, learn new things, and make hours fly away!  

Hip! Hip! Hooray!!!  

EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

Look, folks.... I got Jennifer Lopez and Mark Anthony to come sing at our party!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

And Ricky Martin said he's coming over as well.....


----------



## asm

Conocer el foro ha sido una grata experiencia en mi vida. 

Para los que les gusta sentirse nostalgicos en un cumpleaños, lean este poema que puede ensenarnos mucho.


Camina plácidamente en medio del ruido y la prisa, y piensa en la paz que puede haber en el silencio.
En cuanto te sea posible y sin rendirte, mantén buenas relaciones con todas las personas.
Enuncia tu verdad, de una manera serana y clara, y escucha a los demas, incluso al torpe e ignorante; cada uno de ellos tiene también su historia.
Evita a las personas ruidosas y agresivas, porque ellos molestan el espíritu.
Si te comparas con otros puedes hacerte vano y amargado; porque siempre habrán personas mayores y menores que tú.
Disfruta de tus éxitos lo mismo que de tus planes.
Ama tu carrera por humilde que sea; ella es un verdadero tesoro en el fortuito cambiar del tiempo.
Sé cauto en los negocios pues, porque el mundo está lleno de personas sin escrúpulos.
Pero tambien, no permitas que esto te ensegue a las virtudes que existen; muchas personas se esfuerzan para los ideales altos; y por en todas partes la vida está llena de heroísmo.
Sé sincero contigo mismo. Especialmente, no finjas el afecto; pero tampoco seas cinico en cuanto al amor; pues en medio de todas las arideces y desengaños, es perenne como la hierba.
Acepta con serenidad el consejo de los años, y abandona con donaire las cosas de la juventud.
Cultiva la firmeza del espíritu, para que te proteja en las adversidades repentinas, pero no te aflijas imaginando fantasmas. Muchos temores nacen de la fatiga y la soledad.
Conserva una sana disciplina, y sé benigno contigo mismo.
Tú eres una criatura del universo no menos que los árboles y las estrellas; tienes derecho a existir. Y sea que te resulte claro o no, indudablemente el universo marcha como debiera.
Vive en paz con Dios cualquiera que sea tu idea de Él y sean cuales fueran tus trabajos y aspiraciones.
Conserva la paz con tu alma en la bulliciosa confusion de la vida.
A pesar de sus falsedades, trabajos pesados y sueños fallidos, el mundo es todavia hermoso. Sé cauto y esfuerzate por ser feliz.
propiedad literaria de Max Ehrmann
Copywrite


----------



## lauranazario

Here we have "_Mike Kellogg_" and "_Cuchuflete_" getting ready to celebrate... BIG time!


----------



## lauranazario

Look.... *Belén* is giving everyone a *chocolate duck!!!*


----------



## lauranazario

... And *DDT* is bringing ALL his brothers and sisters to the WR party!!!


----------



## lauranazario

*I Love Translating* said she's giving out FREE copies of her newly-published book...


----------



## beri

laura > are these really mike and cuchu???


----------



## Sev

beri said:
			
		

> laura > are these really mike and cuchu???


Of course ! And it's really DDT's brothers and sisters too !


----------



## beri

I think I am the first one to show my face here, it's an honour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beri some time after HIS 1st birthday :




Beri about now:


----------



## lauranazario

beri said:
			
		

> laura > are these really mike and cuchu???


noooooooo... didn't you see the "quote marks" I used when I mentioned their "names"? 

EDIT: yeah, sure... that's Mike & Cuchu, uh-huh. 
I stole their picture from the Moderators' bulletin board!!!! HAHAHAHAH


----------



## lauranazario

*Lems* said he'd drop by a little later.... he's working right now.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

With so much food, I decided to bring in a little something to drink...  

EVA.


----------



## beri

lauranazario said:
			
		

> noooooooo... didn't you see the "quote marks" I used when I mentioned their "names"?


oh ok, so I'm definitely the first one


----------



## beri

Here are panjy and his family:







Wow, the family is getting bigger!  Champagne!


----------



## lauranazario

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> With so much food, I decided to bring in a little something to drink...


And no wonder, Eva! Those giant churros you are bringing to the party are to die for!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

beri said:
			
		

> oh ok, so I'm definitely the first one


Oh, Beri... you are tempting me to post my picture... maybe later.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

VenusEnvy, you forgot about me!





Never mind, let's keep on celebrating!





EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Wow, Laura, that is giant indeed!
But this is the right way to eat them, with hot chocolate.





Maybe tomorrow morning, if we are still partying...
EVA.


----------



## beri

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Oh, Beri... you are tempting me to post my picture... maybe later.


hehe!  I've just seen there's a pictures post, I'll post it there too.
C'mon, more quickly!!


----------



## lauranazario

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Maybe tomorrow morning, if we are still partying...


Sure we will, Eva, and we're going to need it... this is a three-day celebration!!! Our party is going to end up like this...


----------



## EVAVIGIL

So we can have chocolate and churros on Friday morning...
Guess we'll need some more...




EVA.


----------



## DDT

Sev said:
			
		

> Of course ! And it's really DDT's brothers and sisters too !



Sure, they're quite numerous so that I won't list them all...some names: DAT, DBT, DCT (elder brothers and sister)...DET, DFT, DGT, DHT, DJT, DKT, DLT...sorry, the list could really become too long    

DDT (4th of a large family  )


----------



## lauranazario

Listen people.... *this buffet area is EMPTY!*  
Who is going to bring more food???? We want YUMMY stuff!!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> VenusEnvy, you forgot about me!


Don't cry! I didn't forget you!   



			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> EVA: Y, para mi querida Evacita. ¡Nunca te olvido! ¡Siempre me ayudas con mis dolores de aprender!


   




¡Viva la fiesta!


----------



## DDT

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Listen people.... *this buffet area is EMPTY!*
> Who is going to bring more food???? We want YUMMY stuff!!!!



Here is some tiramisu...sorry, I couldn't resist (too good!!!), I'm so greedy    





DDT


----------



## VenusEnvy

* Dance, Artrella, Dance! *






Do you all remember the funnest most greatest bestest thread ever? . . . .  
It was so much fun that we used up all of our priviledges with in-line images . . . .    But it was worth it!   




Oh, DDT. Come over here with the Tiramisu!!!


----------



## mkellogg

*Yes!  Congratulations WordReference Forums for completing your first year!!! Over 20,000 members and 36,000 threads!  You are growing up quickly!*

*Thanks to the moderators and ex-moderators!  They are the ones who have been working so hard to maintain these forums and keep the 'culture' here cultured.  In many ways, they are the ones really running these forums while I'm busy working on the dictionaries.  Their advice and ideas are always helpful, and I make few changes here without their consent.*

*And thanks to all the other foreros!  As these forums keep growing, there are more and more of you whom I don't know, but you are the people who really make this forum run well, by asking, answering and adding your perspective to so many topics. Congratulations to you all!*

*Mike*


----------



## lauranazario

Venus... you always think of everything.... 
thank you so much for offering to bring your very own dinner plates!


----------



## lauranazario

mkellogg said:
			
		

> *Thanks to the moderators and ex-moderators!  They are the ones who have been working so hard to maintain these forums and keep the 'culture' here cultured.  In many ways, they are the ones really running these forums while I'm busy working on the dictionaries.  Their advice and ideas are always helpful, and I make few changes here without their consent.*


Mike... your words... so moving.... I can't begin to tell you...






thanks, thanks for allowing us the privilege.


----------



## DDT

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Mike... your words... so moving.... I can't begin to tell you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, thanks for allowing us the privilege.


----------



## lauranazario

An "unnamed source" from Concordia, Entre Ríos sent me this picture of *Alc112*.
Our teenager has grown so much and gotten so tall  since he first joined the forum!


----------



## typistemilio

¡Abran paso a la serenata yucateca!






Hope you enjoy it!

 ¡Saluditos y felicidades!


----------



## Phryne

!!!! FELíZ PRIMER AÑO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Acá el foro Inglés-Español presente!!!! (esperando que pongan contexto!)


----------



## Phryne

Acá llega Belén, en su patomóvil!








Laura Y Araceli?


----------



## OlivierG

Do you think it could offend Belen if I bring "foie gras" (duck liver preserved in fat)?

Please consider I have nothing against ducks, I *love *them !
(roasted, potted, pan-fried, in soup, lacquered, ...)


----------



## DDT

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Do you think it could offend Belen if I bring "foie gras" (duck liver preserved in fat)?
> 
> Please consider I have nothing against ducks, I *love *them !
> (roasted, potted, pan-fried, in soup, lacquered, ...)



Sure, you love _eating_ them!!!    

DDT


----------



## Whisky con ron

*I never would have thought this forum was so young...*


Well done everybody! 

Feliz Cumpleaños!


----------



## lauranazario

Phryne said:
			
		

> Laura Y Araceli?


I'm the one in red, of course... this was taken back when I used a red apple as my avatar.


----------



## alc112

lauranazario said:
			
		

> An "unnamed source" from Concordia, Entre Ríos sent me this picture of *Alc112*.
> Our teenager has grown so much and gotten so tall since he first joined the forum!


----------



## lauranazario

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Do you think it could offend Belen if I bring "foie gras" (duck liver preserved in fat)?
> Please consider I have nothing against ducks, I *love *them !
> (roasted, potted, pan-fried, in soup, lacquered, ...)


Hey Olivier.... our dear Belén told me 
she wants to have a private dinner with you 
to discuss "certain" matters. 






You asked for it... you're dead meat.


----------



## alc112

Un  Regalito para Laura:



http://www.jubyshallmark.com/mm74/xha3687.jpg


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> Un  Regalito para Laura:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jubyshallmark.com/mm74/xha3687.jpg


Oh Alc... that is SO sweet!
Just for you, I'm going to go back to my apple icon for the duration of this party. 
Give me a few seconds to change...


----------



## alc112

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Oh Alc... that is SO sweet!
> Just for you, I'm going to go back to my apple icon for the duration of this party.
> Give me a few seconds to change...


 
That's not your apple!!!


----------



## Phryne

*Acá saliste bárbaro, Ale.... o es TE GATO???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> That's not your apple!!!


Sorry... I "wore" a light red one of a couple of seconds... (the closet was dark!) then I noticed the mistake and changed into my bright red apple.


----------



## alc112

Phryne said:
			
		

> *Acá saliste bárbaro, Ale.... o es TE GATO????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Bastante mejorr!!!!


----------



## manana

¡¡Felicidades a todos y gracias a Mike y a todos ustedes por construir día a día este grandioso, cálido, educativo y sobre todo entretenido lugar de encuentro!! Parece que llego en lo mejor de la fiesta, en lo mejor de los postres, cuando ya están todos en confianza y comienzan las tallas a la hora de los bajativos......pero me dice el correo de las brujas que esta fiesta dura tres días  más ¡Huauuu!! 

Durante mucho tiempo usé el diccionario WR para buscar esas palabras en inglés que no entendía mientras navegaba, hasta que un día me dí cuenta que había un foro. Como soy pésima en esto de la computación, (hasta el día de hoy no puedo adjuntar un link o una imagen) por eso lástima que no puedo contribuir a la mesa de los festejos con unas ricas empanadas jugosas y un exquisito vino tinto, pero bueno ....... la intención es lo que vale.

Cuando descubrí el foro traté de consultarlo varias veces, pero no sabía como meterme. Después de varios intentos finalmente lo logré y aquí estoy en medio de esta gran atmósfera de compañerismo y de sabiduría que me tiene super contenta ya que siento que cuando quiero saber algo o tengo dudas con mi inglés de principiante, les puedo preguntar y siempre encuentro a alguien que está listo para  socorrerme sin reirse de mis errores. Aquí me siento en confianza para seguir aprendiendo y mejorando en este desafío de aprender un segundo idioma. Imágínense que empecé a estudiar inglés de vieja, por necesidades de mi trabajo y que hasta hace poco solo sabía decir: yes, I love you, your welcome ..... or something like that... y no entendía casi nada de lo que leía. Ahora siento, y en gran medida gracias a  la ayuda de este foro, que he aumentado mi vocabulario, que ya casi entiendo todo lo que escriben , que si recibo un mail en inglés lo puedo contestar en inglés y que si no me siento segura les pido su opinión y siempre tengo una respuesta amable.

Por otro lado de a poco los he ido conociendo, identificando y descubirendo sus personalidades, sus mañas, sus obsesiones etc.. A veces me mato de la risa con sus discusiones y sus intentos de querer aclarar algo hasta la ultima minucia, o cuando la discusión se desvía para otro lado y el que preguntó quedá ¡plop!. Por otro lado el foro cultural es super entretenido e interesante y apenas  tengo un tiempito aquí en mi trabajo me escapo para este lado  para saber de que están conversando, tratando de leer fuerte para que se me quede todo el inglés que pueda absorber.

Bueno esto y mucho más quería decirles.... son una gran compañía que  aquí en mi trabajo, son como un colega más a quien preguntar y con quien compartir.......por eso !!Felicidades y gracias, muchas gracias a todos  y cada uno de los foreros en este nuestro primer cumpleaños!!!!


----------



## Whodunit

I just wanted to add Benjy's photo ... I found it on some forbidden pages.


----------



## Inara

You are great, people!

Altough many times I just "listen" what others say, I am here! And I learn a lot reading threads started and answered by others. Some times I add "my two cents" (somebody's favorite frase ) but I can't really help yet  

Maybe... maybe when these forums get discovered by Russian-speakers... maybe then... I would love to participate in English-Russian or Spanish-Russian Forum! It is not all that impossible, is it? If we are only 1 year old and have 20,000 forer@s around here!!!!!!!!

I can't imagine what would happen in some years to come....
Mike! How do you make this thing run?How much time do yo and Mods spend on it? If you ever need any help, you can count with me (and I suppose with many others as well)

Happy birthday to everybody!!!



P.S. Hey, Whodonit, how do you like this picture? 
onlinebullstud.com/Composite/images/WhoDoneIt.jpg


----------



## Whodunit

I didn't find a good a picture of Egueule except for her advertising:






Could this be Timpeac?






Here's Jana searching for mixed threads just to separate them:


----------



## Benjy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I just wanted to add Benjy's photo ... I found it on some forbidden pages.



ha! i don't even have a dog.






me at the partay! well, at a recent wedding reception


----------



## Whisky con ron

I preffer whodunit's version! 



Just kidding, mate!


----------



## Whodunit

Benjy said:
			
		

> ha! i don't even have a dog.



Yes, you have - in your avatar!   

Or would you prefer these ones?











Just kidding, guy ...


----------



## belén

*Oh my..you all look so nice and with all the cake and chocolate we could have "accidents"...So  I brought this...
*




 And ehem...Olivier..you and I*REALLY* need to talk


----------



## Whodunit

belen said:
			
		

> *Oh my..you all look so nice and with all the cake and chocolate we could have "accidents"...So  I brought this...
> *



I'm bringing the next ones. We have over 20,000 foreros.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, you have - in your avatar!


 
Mais non!

That's Hobbes, from Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## Whodunit

And well, let's light a great camp fire:


----------



## Whodunit

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Mais non!
> 
> That's Hobbes, from Calvin and Hobbes.



Well, maybe Ben leased him.


----------



## timpeac

*Congratulations to WR and all who sail in her!!*

It is a pleasure to interact with so many wise, helpful and often mad people!

Thanks to all who make it possible!

*Hey, this large text business is FUN!!*


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations!
I've had some great times in these forums.
Thank you and best wishes to all._​


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Here, in order to help us learners, Whodunit's trying to find a clue . . . * 





*While, LKA is looking down at us, ready to come to the rescue! . . . *


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Agnes just keeps on writing those poems . . . * 





*And, Benjy is picking his nose . . . *


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Sergio's relaxing on the beach in L.A. . . . * 





*Whisky con Ron is good . . . . But, I think this is taking it a little too far . . . *  





*And, here, Cuchu and I are taking a break with the dance that he promised a long time ago! ¡Baile muchacho!*




*And, yes, that's exactly what we look like! Yup! Uh-huh!*


----------



## VenusEnvy

*The WR girls are ready for a party after gettin' so edumacated!*






*No, WR boys, you can't come with. *


----------



## Leopold

An exotic bird told me there was something to celebrate.
Congratulations.
My most sincere (and metaphorical) trill.


----------



## Whodunit

And Gaer? ... He's serenading us some of his self-composed love song on the piano:






I even found Panja's little brother:


----------



## Whisky con ron

Perdónenme la ignorancia.... pero cómo hacen para montar fotos tan grandes?  a mí me dice que los archivos son muy grandes!


----------



## el_novato

Hola amigos.


Mike:
Congratulations by the forum.  It is a helpful and friendly place.  

Congratulation to moderators and members.  

In my factory, there are a lot of colleagues using dictionary of wordreference (my recommendation), they still do not use the forums, but, some of them like to seeing when I am visiting the forums.

In this photo (of my avatar),  three technicians and me are sending you congratulations.


----------



## Whodunit

Oh my God! I found Jonathan. But what is he looking at on the screen? Who's the special woman there?


----------



## Benjy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> *And, Benjy is picking his nose . . . *





> >The men's group decided that "computer" should definitely be of the
> >feminine gender ("la computer"), because:
> >
> >3. even the smallest mistakes are stored in long term memory for
> >possible later retrieval;...



so true lol


----------



## Whodunit

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Perdónenme la ignorancia.... pero cómo hacen para montar fotos tan grandes?  a mí me dice que los archivos son muy grandes!



Search for a LARGE picture on the Internet. Then click on the picture next to *B*, _I_, and U in the task bar on top of the message. Then insert the picture's link and click on that picture in the task bar again. It will look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then.


----------



## alc112

Cuchu nos va a preparar unos hermosos suovenires con sus flores:


----------



## lauranazario

Excuse me... but I'm getting hungry.
I'm going to have some spaghetti from the party buffet. Where is the garlic bread?


----------



## lauranazario

Ah, here it is... delicious garlic bread (love it with spaghetti!)


----------



## lauranazario

And here is Mike getting us some wine from his private collection...


----------



## Helicopta

*Damn! The party’s already in full swing! I hope I’m not too late…*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WR!*
*A HUGE THANKYOU TO ALL CONCERNED IN THE CONCEPTION, BIRTH AND UPBRINGING OF THIS WONDERFUL TODDLER! *


----------



## alc112

Nicole  (Venusenvy)invitó a sus amigos:


----------



## Benjy

lauranazario said:
			
		

> And here is Mike getting us some wine from his private collection...



running wr seems to have prematurely greyed his hair


----------



## lauranazario

Funnydeal said she was bringing her own chair...


----------



## lauranazario

Hey Benjy.... when are you going to change into your party outfit?


----------



## lsp

Sorry I'm late, I was at the engravers' shop picking up something to show how I feel about WR and its first fabulous year. Thanks, Mike, and thanks to my fellow foreros. , Lsp


----------



## lauranazario

Hey lsp... I'm kind of worried... people keep arriving and nobody's bringing any food to the party. We're going to have to work miracles with this lasagna...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oh my God, Laura . . . . I've been _waiting _ for lasagna!   

Benj: Ok, ok, guilty as charged  . . .  But, he was a _cute _ nose-picker . .   

lsp: How did you do that to a trophy?! . . .   
lsp: Use the *mountain icon * when you are typing your message. It's next to the icon of the *globe*, which is under the color scroll-down bar. See it? We are allowed to use it for this occasion because it's so special! But, normally, we can't post images this way in the forum.


----------



## lauranazario

Wait... I think Mike mentioned he was going to barbecue some ribs... Virginia-style!


----------



## DDT

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Wait... I think Mike mentioned he was going to barbecue some ribs... Virginia-style!



WOWOWOWOW, I'm hungry and that's not good, I should be already sleeping    

DDT


----------



## lauranazario

Toothpicks, anyone?


----------



## lauranazario

And all you vegans... we didn't forget you! 
Do visit our fruit table...


----------



## DDT

Erm...you are forgetting about drinks.....


----------



## lauranazario

Hey, Benjy & DDT.... Mike insists we try some of the wine from his personal _cuvée_... this one must be _Château MonWord_.


----------



## Rayines

_Wow!: _
_I see that VenusEnvy, Lauranazario, Alc112 and Whodunit are actually illuminating this party!!_


----------



## lauranazario

Hey DDT....Cuchu says he doesn't like wine.... he's into... what in blazes is THIS???? A jug of what???


----------



## DDT

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hey, Benjy & DDT.... Mike insists we try some of the wine from his personal _cuvée_... this one must be _Château MonWord_.



It actually reminds me _Château *N*onWord_


----------



## lauranazario

Rayines said:
			
		

> _Wow!: _
> _I see that VenusEnvy, Lauranazario, Alc112 and Whodunit are actually illuminating this party!!_


Rayines... Bring us something fron Argentina!!!!


----------



## alc112

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Rayines... Bring us something fron Argentina!!!!


 
Here you have a cute guy from Argentina (ME)


----------



## DDT

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hey DDT....Cuchu says he doesn't like wine.... he's into... what in blazes is THIS???? A jug of what???



ambrosia???


----------



## lauranazario

I made this one especially for *Egueule!*
She says she loooooooooves ice cream!


----------



## gilbert0

I came far from Asia Philippines just to greet you *Happy Birthday WR*. Thanks for all your help guys. Enjoy the party.


----------



## lauranazario

ALC... you dressed up for the party!!!!
Purple is my favorite color, you know.


----------



## alc112

lauranazario said:
			
		

> ALC... you dressed up for the party!!!!
> Purple is my favorite color, you know.


 
Los elegí yo. Combinan demasiado bien, ¿no te parece?
WR no se merece menos.


----------



## lauranazario

Benjy.... I'm impressed... you can really dance up a storm!!!!


----------



## Benjy

rofling rofl.


----------



## Rayines

> Rayines... Bring us something fron Argentina!!!!


*SOMETHING OR SOMEONE...LIKE....MAFALDA? (BELÉN KNOWS HER,HEHE)  (you can enlarge it) *


----------



## lauranazario

DDT wants to go to sleep.... don't let him!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Rayines said:
			
		

> *SOMETHING OR SOMEONE...LIKE....MAFALDA? *


mafalda is okay... but I meant something for the buffet... this is a party, after all!


----------



## DDT

lauranazario said:
			
		

> DDT wants to go to sleep.... don't let him!!!!



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

  ​


----------



## alc112

lauranazario said:
			
		

> mafalda is okay... but I meant something for the buffet... this is a party, after all!


 
dulce de leche!!!


----------



## lauranazario

*Belén* called to say she was stuck in traffic.... but she will drop by as soon as she can.


----------



## lauranazario

alc112 said:
			
		

> dulce de leche!!!


perfecto, Alc.... aunque pensé que te gustaban más los alfajores.


----------



## alc112

lauranazario said:
			
		

> perfecto, Alc.... aunque pensé que te gustaban más los alfajores.


 
Prefiero comer el dulce de leche antes de llenarme con otra cosa para llegar al dulce de leche


----------



## lauranazario

Hmmmmm... where are all the Germans????
I was hoping they would bring some sausage to the party 
(seems I'm going to have to take over their forum again )


----------



## Cath.S.

Mike's baby is gorgeous and getting more so every day!
Thanks for this wonderful place in cyberspace!  

*Cath*


----------



## lauranazario

Egueule/Cath is here.... here's more ice cream for you!!!


----------



## lsp

Engraving is easier than baking, but WR is worth it! Happy Birthday, Buon Compleanno, Auguroni a tutti, LsP


----------



## Rayines

> dulce de leche


*Gracias, Alc, me diste una mano!!*


----------



## lauranazario

Well folks... duty calls. I have to drop by Specialized Terminology for a while.
See ya soon.


----------



## alc112

This is suposed to be a German food, called Sauerkraut. As far as my mother knows, It means sour chicken.
DANIEL: kannst du diese Bejahung bestärken?
I hope I have writen correctly


----------



## supercrom

Me gusta el *manjar blanco *(aka dulce de leche)... también me gustan las tortas y las sonrisas.
Above all, I like places which help people, and especiall people who help other people; therefore, I really enjoy this site, this virtual community, so I wish WRF a long and good life.




Let's make a toast with a cup of *Pisco Sour* (+), I don't like drinking, but this is a special occasion.​
*Supercrom*​


----------



## Cath.S.

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Egueule/Cath is here.... here's more ice cream for you!!!


Laura, I never had an invisible woman bring me icecream before. I am impressed. 

Would anyone like a mango?


----------



## la grive solitaire

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WORD REFERENCE!!!  
 A MILLION THANKS, MIKE!!! ​ 


​*Afrikaans*****	 Veels geluk met jou verjaarsdag!
Albanian***** Urime ditelindjen!
Alsatian*****	 Gueter geburtsdaa!
Amharic	***** Melkam lidet!
Arabic***** Eid milaad saeed! or Kul sana wa inta/i tayeb/a! (masculine/feminine)
Armenian***** Taredartzet shnorhavor! or Tsenund shnorhavor!
Assyrian***** Eida D'moladukh Hawee Brikha!
Austrian-Viennese*****	 Ois guade winsch i dia zum Gbuadsdog!
Aymara (Bolivia)*****	 Suma Urupnaya Cchuru Uromankja!
Azerbaijani*****	 Ad gununuz mubarek! -- for people older than you
Ad gunun mubarek!***** -- for people younger than you
Basque*****	 Zorionak!
Belauan-Micronesian*****	 Ungil el cherellem!
Bengali (Bangladesh/India)*****	 Shuvo Jonmodin!
Bicol (Philippines)*****	 Maogmang Pagkamundag!
Bislama (Vanuatu)*****	 Hapi betde! or Yumi selebretem de blong bon blong yu!
Brazil*****	 Parabéns a você!
Parabéns a você, 
nesta data querida muitas felicidades e muitos anos de vida.
Breton*****	 Deiz-ha-bloaz laouen deoc'h!
Bulgarian*****	Chestit Rojden Den!
Cambodian*****	Som owie nek mein aryouk yrinyu!
Catalan*****	 Per molts anys! or Bon aniversari! or Moltes Felicitats!
Chamorro*****	 Biba Kumplianos!
Chinese-Cantonese*****	 Sun Yat Fai Lok!
Chinese Fuzhou*****	 San Ni Kuai Lo!
Chiness-Hakka*****	 Sang Ngit Fai Lok!
Chinese-Mandarin*****	 qu ni sheng er kuai le
Chinese-Shanghaiese*****	 San ruit kua lok!
Chinese-Tiociu*****	 Se Jit khuai lak!
Chronia Polla*****	 NA ZHSHS
Croatian*****	 Sretan Rodendan!
Czech*****	 Vsechno nejlepsi k Tvym narozeninam!!
Danish*****	 Tillykke med fodselsdagen!
Dutch-Antwerps*****	 Ne gelukkege verjoardach!
Dutch-Bilzers*****	 Ne geleukkege verjoardoag!
Dutch-Drents*****	 Fellisiteert!
Dutch-Flemish*****	 Gelukkige verjaardag! or Prettige verjaardag!
Dutch-Frisian*****	 Fan herte lokwinske!
Dutch-Limburgs*****	 Proficiat! or Perfisia!
Dutch-Spouwers*****	 Ne geleukkege verjeurdoag!
Dutch-Twents*****	 Gefeliciteard met oen'n verjoardag!
Dutch*****	 Hartelijk gefeliciteerd! or Van harte gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag!
English*****	 Happy Birthday!
Esperanto*****	 Felichan Naskightagon!
Estonian*****	 Palju onne sunnipaevaks!
Euskera*****	 Zorionak zure urtebetetze egunean!
Faroes ( Faroe island )*****	 Tillukku vid fodingardegnum!
Farsi*****	 Tavalodet Mobarak!
Finnish*****	 Hyvaa syntymapaivaa!
French (Canada)*****	 Bonne Fête!
French*****	 Joyeux Anniversaire!
Frisian*****	 Lokkiche jierdei!
Gaelic (Irish)*****	 Lá breithe mhaith agat!
Gaelic (Scottish)*****	 Co` latha breith sona dhuibh!
Galician (Spain)*****	 Ledicia no teu cumpreanos!
Georgian*****	 Gilotcav dabadebis dges!
German-Badisch*****	 Allis Guedi zu dim Fescht!
German-Bavarian*****	 Ois Guade zu Deim Geburdstog!
German-Berlinisch*****	 Allet Jute ooch zum Jeburtstach! or Ick wuensch da allet Jute zum Jeburtstach!
German-Bernese*****	 Es Muentschi zum Geburri!
German-Camelottisch*****	 Ewllews Gewtew zewm Gewbewrtstewg. Mew!
German-Frankonian*****	 Allmecht! Iich wuensch Dir aan guuadn Gebuardsdooch!
German-Lichtenstein*****	 Haerzliche Glueckwuensche zum Geburtstag!
German-Moselfraenkisch*****	 Haezzlische Glickwunsch zem Gebordsdach!
German-Plattdeutsch*****	 Ick wuensch Di allns Gode ton Geburtsdach!
German-Rhoihessisch*****	 Ich gratelier Dir aach zum Geburtstag!
German-Ruhr*****	 Allet Gute zum Gebuatstach!
German-Saarlaendisch*****	 Alles Gudde for dei Gebordsdaach!
German-Saechsisch*****	 Herzlischen Gliggwunsch zum Geburdsdaach!
German-Schwaebisch*****	 Aelles Guade zom Gebordzdag!
German-Wienerisch*****	 Ois Guade zum Geburdsdog!
German*****	 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Greek*****	 Eytyxismena Genethlia! or Chronia Pola!
Greenlandic*****	 Inuuinni pilluarit!
Gronings (Netherlands)*****	 Fielsteerd mit joen verjoardag!
Gujarati (India)*****	 Janma Divas Mubarak!
Gujrati (Pakistan)*****	 Saal Mubarak!
Guarani (Paraguay Indian)]*****	 Vy-Apave Nde Arambotyre!
Hawaiian*****	 Hau`oli la hanau!
Hebrewv	 Yom Huledet Same'ach!
Hiligaynon (Philippines)*****	 Masadya gid nga adlaw sa imo pagkatawo!
Hindi (India)*****	 Janam Din ki badhai! or Janam Din ki shubkamnaayein!
Hungarian*****	 Boldog szuletesnapot! or Isten eltessen!
Icelandic*****	 Til hamingju med afmaelisdaginn!
Indonesian*****	 Selamat Ulang Tahun!
Irish-Gaelic*****	 La-breithe mhaith agat! or Co` latha breith sona dhut! Or Breithla Shona Dhuit!
Italian*****	 Buon Compleanno!
Italian (Piedmont)*****	 Bun Cumpleani!
Italian (Romagna)*****	 At faz tent avguri ad bon cumplean!
Japanese*****	 Otanjou-bi Omedetou Gozaimasu!
Javaans-Indonesia*****	 Slamet Ulang Taunmoe!
Jerriais*****	 Bouon Anniversaithe!
Kannada (India)*****	 Huttida Habba Subashayagalu!
Kapangpangan (Philippines)*****	Mayap a Kebaitan
Kashmiri (India)*****	Voharvod Mubarak Chuy!
Kazakh (Kazakstan)*****	Tughan kuninmen!
Klingon*****	 Quchjaj qoSlIj!
Korean*****	 Saeng il chuk ha ham ni da!
Kurdish*****	 Rojbun a te piroz be!
Kyrgyz*****	 Tulgan kunum menen!
Latin*****	 Fortuna dies natalis!
Latvian*****	 Daudz laimes dzimsanas diena!
Lithuanian*****	 Sveikinu su gimtadieniu! or Geriausi linkejimaigimtadienio progal
Luganda*****	 Nkwagaliza amazalibwa go amalungi!
Luxembourgeois*****	 Vill Gleck fir daei Geburtsdaag!
Macedonian*****	 Sreken roden den!
Malayalam (India)*****	 Pirannal Aasamsakal! or Janmadinasamsakal!
Malaysian*****	 Selamat Hari Jadi!
Maltese*****	 Nifrahlek ghal gheluq sninek!
Maori*****	 Kia huritau ki a koe!
Marathi (India)*****	 Wadhdiwasachya Shubhechha!
Mauritian***** Kreol mo swet u en bonlaniverser!
Mbula (Umboi Island, Papua New Guinea)*****	Leleng ambai pa mbeng ku taipet i!
Mongolian*****	 Torson odriin mend hurgee!
Navajo*****	 bil hoozho bi'dizhchi-neeji' 'aneilkaah!
Niederdeutsch (North Germany)*****	 Ick gratuleer di scheun!
Nepali*****	 Janma dhin ko Subha kamana!
Norwegian*****	 Gratulerer med dagen!
Oriya (India)*****	 Janmadina Abhinandan!
Papiamento (lower Dutch Antilles)*****	Masha Pabien I hopi aña mas!
Pashto (Afganistan)*****	 Padayish rawaz day unbaraksha!
Persian*****	 Tavalodet Mobarak!
Pinoy (Philippines)*****	 Maligayang kaarawan sa iyo!
Polish*****	 Wszystkiego Najlepszego! or Wszystkiego najlepszego zokazji urodzin! 
wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin
Portuguese (Brazil)*****	 Parabens pelo seu aniversario! or Parabenspara voce! or Parabens e muitas felicidades!
Portuguese*****	 Feliz Aniversario! or Parabens!
Punjabi (India)*****	 Janam din diyan wadhayian!
Rajasthani (India)*****	 Janam ghaanth ri badhai, khoob jeeyo!
Romanian*****	 La Multi Ani!
Rosarino Basico (Argentina)*****	Feneligiz Cunumplegeanagonos!
Russian*****	 S dniom razhdjenia! or Pazdravliayu s dniom razhdjenia!
Sami/Lappish*****	 Lihkos Riegadanbeaivvis!
Samoan	***** Manuia lou aso fanau!
Sanskrit (India)*****	 Ravihi janmadinam aacharati!
Sardinian (Italy)*****	 Achent'annos! Achent'annos!
Schwyzerduetsch (Swiss German)*****	 Vill Glück zum Geburri!
Serbian*****	 Srecan Rodjendan!
Slovak*****	 Vsetko najlepsie k narodeninam!
Slovene*****	 Vse najboljse za rojstni dan!
Sotho*****	 Masego motsatsing la psalo!
Spanish*****	 Feliz Cumpleaños!
Sri Lankan*****	 Suba Upan dinayak vewa!
Sundanese*****	 Wilujeng Tepang Taun!
Surinamese	***** Mi fresteri ju!
Swahili*****	 Hongera! or Heri ya Siku kuu!
Swedish*****	 Grattis på födelsedagen
Syriac*****	 Tahnyotho or brigo!
Tagalog (Philippines)*****	 Maligayang Bati Sa Iyong Kaarawan!
Taiwanese*****	 San leaz quiet lo!
Tamil (India)*****	 Piranda naal vaazhthukkal!
Telugu (India)*****	 Janmadina subha kankshalu!
Telugu*****	 Puttina Roju Shubakanksalu!
Thai*****	 Suk San Wan Keut!
Tibetan*****	 Droonkher Tashi Delek!
Tulu(Karnataka - India)*****	Putudina dina saukhya!
Turkish*****	 Dogum gunun kutlu olsun!
Ukrainian*****	 Mnohiya lita! or Z dnem narodjennia!
Urdu (India)*****	 Janam Din Mubarak
Urdu (Pakistan)*****	 Saalgirah Mubarak!
Vietnamese*****	 Chuc Mung Sinh Nhat!
Visayan (Philippines)*****	 Malipayong adlaw nga natawhan!
Welsh*****	 Penblwydd Hapus i Chi!
Xhosa***** (South Afican)	 Imini emandi kuwe!
Yiddish*****	 A Freilekhn Gebortstog!
Yoruba (Nigeria)	***** Eku Ojobi!
Zulu (South Afican)*****	 Ilanga elimndandi kuwe!
*


----------



## mkellogg

I ate all my gazpacho tonight, but I found more for the party!


----------



## QUIJOTE

*W**ow!!!this party has really picked up momentum!!!!*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WR!!!!*


----------



## QUIJOTE

*WR AND MANY MORE*


----------



## QUIJOTE

*I couldn't resist to bring some food too*


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hello, good morning!
I have decided to bring some "medialunas" (croissants for the Non-Argentinian), to start the day in style.






Thanks for remembering me, VenusEnvy!  
I was feeling a bit left-out... silly me!
Now I am really, really happy!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hey, you have some party going on here! I suppose there's nothing left of all the Spanish delicatessen I brought yesterday... well done!!

As I am a bit shy and you all seem to be in closest terms to each other than I can credit myself for, I'll refrain from posting funny images about your avatars. Instead, here's a picture of a much-better-looking-than-me Lady Blakeney with a little treat for the forum party:


----------



## Sev

*Joyeux Anniversaire WR !*​
Thank you to all the *incroyables *   forer@s, all the *merveilleux *   moderators and to the *fantastique *   Mike !​
Here is an eatable frenchglish birthday card for you :


----------



## QUIJOTE

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Hey, you have some party going on here! I suppose there's nothing left of all the Spanish delicatessen I brought yesterday... well done!!
> 
> As I am a bit shy and you all seem to be in closest terms to each other than I can credit myself for, I'll refrain from posting funny images about your avatars. Instead, here's a picture of a much-better-looking-than-me Lady Blakeney with a little treat for the forum party:


 

*I have not seen a Paella dish yet LADYB!!!*


----------



## LV4-26

I wish a

very happy 
birthday 
to the 
WR forums. ​



I can't remember when exactly I landed here but I wonder how I managed to live before that. 
These forums have brought a lot to me. I've learned a lot. I learn when I ask a question but I also learn when I answer a question.
And I'm so glad I've met you all guys. I really enjoy this community.

I tried to take a photo but we're so numerous! I only got seven of us. Nice party, ain'it ? Don't eat too fast!!!


----------



## Whodunit

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm... where are all the Germans????
> I was hoping they would bring some sausage to the party
> (seems I'm going to have to take over their forum again )



Here's one of them.   

I wanted to bring some sausage, but my cat ate it.   






... but then I found these lovely people, they all wanted to help to provide us more to eat:






And we still have to buy all of this:


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> This is suposed to be a German food, called Sauerkraut. As far as my mother knows, It means sour chicken.
> DANIEL: kannst du diese Bejahung bestärken?
> I hope I have writen correctly



Oh my God! I'll have to prepare more of it. Here's a recipe for Laura to help me:






And here's something from my neighboring country, from Jana's place:






Do you think Mike will be able to pay two nights for us here:






And everyone will get such a room:


----------



## ivanbcn

Happy birthday to Word Reference, thanks for existing, this site is a bomb, I'm learning a lot, go on like this
 bye
ivan


----------



## zebedee

Did someone mention paella? Mike's making some over here in this corner.

Can I top your glasses up, guys? They're looking empty.


----------



## Whodunit

Oh no, don't you say Te Gato is already out of party:


----------



## Whodunit

No no, niña, you aren't allowed to drink some alcohol yet, you're only 4 years old.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Quijote, Zebedee's paella looks superb, so I'd better add some "cocido madrileño". Mind you, it's not for the faint-stomached...


----------



## Jana337

This is what you find when you google Mike Kellogg. Not kidding! Try yourself!


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> This is what you find when you google Mike Kellogg. Not kidding! Try yourself!



Already seen this page? Sorry Mike, I couldn't resist. And do you really play music, Mike?


----------



## PSIONMAN

Congratulations.

Sorry, no flashy fonts or colours, but I am British you know. Hope all you chaps have a spiffing time.


----------



## Inara

Hi guys! It is a lunch time! Would you like some dolma? Laura complained that there is little food...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v391/NicholasV/dolma.jpg


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Hey, nobody has brought seafood for the party! Well, in Maryland, we have the Chesapeake Bay. And, everyone here eats Maryland Blue Crabs. Like this:*






*Here's me with the crabs last summer: Yum!!*  

Click here! (The image showed up too big to post here.)


----------



## lsp

Inara said:
			
		

> Hi guys! It is a lunch time! Would you like some dolma? Laura complained that there is little food...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I make this photo visible????


You don't need url tags inside the image tags!


----------



## Inara

lsp said:
			
		

> You don't need url tags inside the image tags!


sorry Isp, what are the "tags"? 
This is also very tasty uhmmm... 
Getting hungry...
P.S. Still didn't get a trick with the photos


----------



## beatrizg

Feliz cumpleaños
querido foro!!!!
 
 
Thaks for your dedication Mike.
 
Thanks for your help mods and foreros all over the world!


----------



## Rayines

*Hallo!!: What about dancing some folk dances during the morning?! *


----------



## winnie

happy birthday WR Forums!

thanks  Mike and everyone for your big work!

may this 'brotherhood' last for a very looooooooooooong time!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Inés: Yes, girlfriend! I need a pick-me-up this morning! ¡Bailamos!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Inara said:
			
		

> This is also very tasty uhmmm...
> www.ljplus.ru/img/stalic/Plov-gotov.JPG


Hmm, I am at work right now. And, I wasn't allowed to open this link due to "Adult Content".    
Now I'm curious!


----------



## Rayines

> I wasn't allowed to open this link due to "Adult Content".


*Here is Inara's adult content, Venus eek: ):*


----------



## Whodunit

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hmm, I am at work right now. And, I wasn't allowed to open this link due to "Adult Content".
> Now I'm curious!



That's not as "adult contained"    as your computer says. It's just a normal food pic.

To Inara:
1. Paste the link (url) of your picture
2. Mark the whole link in your messsage
3. Click on the "mountain icon", next to the "global icon" and *B* and _I_ and U
4. Click on "Submit Reply".


----------



## EVAVIGIL

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hmm, I am at work right now. And, I wasn't allowed to open this link due to "Adult Content".
> Now I'm curious!



Well, if you are on a diet it is rather pornographic...  

What about these?






Yummy!

EVA.


----------



## Phryne

Yo tengo una duda...


Cuál de éstas es nuestra amiga VenusEnvy???


.... ésta?






... o ésta???


----------



## lauranazario

Okay... who's up for a nice game of Twister® this morning??? 
That's me in red (of course), before I collapsed laughing. I want a rematch!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Phryne: Whoa!   

Uninteresting fact: The little statue of the (vuluptuous) woman is Egyptian, and is supposed to represent a "Fertility Goddess".  

EDIT de Phryne: Disculpame esta estupidísima corrección, pero _La_ _Venus de Willendorf _fue encontrada en Austria, y no en Egipto.
Gracias, amiguicita.   


Laura: Quick! Right hand yellow! Go!

Innara: Well, I dunno . . .  That plate of food looks sexy to me . . .


----------



## lauranazario

...or we can have one of those three-legged races 
(although I'll probably sit this one out)


----------



## lauranazario

Oh wait... now EVERYBODY wants to join the sack race????


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Here's some Spanish "sidra" for the party:





And here we are after drinking it:


----------



## lauranazario

Uh-oh... the Frisbee-throwing competition among *male Mods* is getting a BIT intense... 
 Too much testosterone!


----------



## beri

you're all so crazy and most of you I had never come across
big kisses to all, I love reading you and seeing you organising crazy stuff


----------



## mypigtail

I was firstly introduced to WR dictionary by a friend in a chinese italian forum, and then a misclick lead me into this splendid world!!!
Though have been in less than a month, i can already get a vivid feeling of what you say about"friendly","enthusiasm to help ","brotherhood"and.....
Anyway, i would not lose my chance to congratulate our lovely forum---Happy birthday!!!
BTW, i have also brought some Chiaese tradational food---dumplings,hope u all will enjoy it(if this doesn't works,pls kindly forgive me,because this is my first time attaching pictures,god bless!!!)


----------



## beri

yummmm I'll take it all
you all move aside  that's moooooïne!!
slurp
there! next?


----------



## Sev

beri said:
			
		

> slurp there! next?


Here is some food from Normandy : a good old Camembert running by itself... 




and some cider :


----------



## Phryne

What are you doing to that poor man, Sev???


----------



## alc112

Phryne invitó a toda su familia a la fiesta de disfraces!!


----------



## zebedee

Hey, Alc, groovy dance moves. Don't overdo it on the fizzy drinks now, will you.


----------



## Whodunit

Phryne said:
			
		

> What are you doing to that poor man, Sev???



I bet you'll hitchhike to that poor man and rescue him from Sev, Phryne:


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Phryne invitó a toda su familia a la fiesta de disfraces!!



But, Phryne, don't get home too late, otherwise your father will shout at you.


----------



## alc112

WR party is getting bigger!!!
We don't want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to intervene 
So please people, let's start eating some aspirins


----------



## Sev

Phryne said:
			
		

> What are you doing to that poor man, Sev???


Ugghhh, where did you get that picture ?? 
Anyway it's not me, I'm just like OlivierG, I do prefer.....ducks !
Yek yek 









http://www.happyrobot.net/words/art/duck_fish_snake_thing.gif


----------



## zebedee

Help yourself, everyone! The next course is served!

I shall eat my grapes reclining...


----------



## zebedee

Hey, Calzetin's made it to the party from London!

And he's all dressed up in his party gear. Good to see you, Calzetin!


----------



## Whodunit

What about playing "duck, duck, goose"??? *






 (Only with some of us)






 (with all the active members)






 (with all of us)

   

***

German: Plumpsack
French: Le facteur
Czech: Pesek


----------



## albita

Soy una adicta al forum, no sabéis la cantidad de cosas que estoy aprendiendo. Muchas gracias a todos.
MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!! No cambiéis.
Un beso,
Albita


----------



## zebedee

Before we completely trash the place, I took a quick photo so we'll all remember the hard work Mike put into decorating the tables for us: pink for the Spanish-English forum, red for French-English, yellow for Culture, green for Italian...Thanks Mike!
And look there's Benjy at the back there, checking to see if his name-place has been spelt properly and if he's been put next to any babes.


----------



## alc112

ILT: encontré un amigo para tí: Parece ser que es Zebedee


----------



## alc112

zebedee said:
			
		

> Before we completely trash the place, I took a quick photo so we'll all remember the hard work Mike put into decorating the tables for us: pink for the Spanish-English forum, red for French-English, yellow for Culture, green for Italian...Thanks Mike!
> And look there's Benjy at the back there, checking to see if his name-place has been spelt properly and if he's been put next to any babes.


 
And for the German and Portuguese forums???


----------



## VenusEnvy

Yes, Zebe: Where _has _ *Calzetin *  been? . . .    






*Calzetin! Get outta there! *


----------



## Phryne

Ale, you eat aspirins??????? 













Good pix, Whodunit... but a modern hooker?????  I imagined her (me... well Phryne) like this....


----------



## alc112

Phryne said:
			
		

> Ale, you eat aspirins???????


 
NO!!
I don't drink any alcoholic drink

Or you're saying tthat the verb isn't "to eat aspirins"?


----------



## jmx

Wow ! This is by far the best _virtual_ party I've ever gone to !

A pity that, for some strange reason, I prefer _real _parties.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Special greetings to my favourite forums mates : Outsider, Fernando and Whisky con Ron.

*WR Forums : *

*             Many happy returns of the day*

*               Que cumplas muchos más*


----------



## typistemilio

Maaare, camaradas. Han llegado más viandas directo desde Yucatán. Espero que les guste la comida condimentada y llena de sabor. Para empezar, tenemos:

La sopa de lima.






Si le ha fascinado y desea la receta, pulse aquí.

*Hay también panuchos, salbutes, codzitos, huevitos motuleños, poc chuc, y de plato fuerte, qué tal unos tacos bien surtidos de ¡cochinita!

¡Boomba!, ¡Boomba! ¡Boomba!

* *Del cielo cayó un pañuelo*
*Bordado con mil colores*
*Y en una orilla decía*
*¡WordReference de mis amores!

¡Bomba!
*​ *
*


----------



## VenusEnvy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Or you're saying tthat the verb isn't "to eat aspirins"?


No, but it sounds cute!

"Take an aspirin."


----------



## zebedee

alc112 said:
			
		

> And for the German and Portuguese forums???


 
Hey, Alc, of course there are far more tables than the few I mentioned. Don't you remember what colour table you were sitting at before the dancing, Twister and other jollities started? Or have the aspirins gone to your head?


----------



## alc112

zebedee said:
			
		

> Hey, Alc, of course there are far more tables than the few I mentioned. Don't you remember what colour table you were sitting at before the dancing, Twister and other jollities started? Or have the aspirins gone to your head?


 
 
opps to much virtual alcohol for my first time


----------



## Ralf

Here is the latest picture of WRF's birthday party:


P.S.: Sorry, no chance to get it pasted. I'll try again tomorrow.

Ralf


----------



## alc112

Ralf said:
			
		

> Here is the latest picture of WRF's birthday party:


 
Ralf,
You can copy the image form the internet and paste it here.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Search for a LARGE picture on the Internet. Then click on the picture next to *B*, _I_, and U in the task bar on top of the message. Then insert the picture's link and click on that picture in the task bar again. It will look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then.


 
A ver si funciona... le he pedido a un amigo que venga a darnos una serenata....


----------



## alc112

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> A ver si funciona... le he pedido a un amigo que venga a darnos una serenata....


 
No aparece. Da error

Es muy simple.
Buscas una imagen en internet que te guste. Luego apretas el botón derecho del mouse y le das copiar. Luego, en el foro, haces click en postt new reply (no lo hagas en el cuadrado de abajo de los posts en el theread). Ahora simplmente presionas la tecla control, la mantienes presionada y luego aprieta V o sea control + v yy listo. Luego post new reply y ya está

Slaudos

EDIT: ahora si


----------



## Whisky con ron

Momentico, cuanta impaciencia!


----------



## Phryne

yo si lo veo, whisky!


----------



## Phryne

Llega Fenixpollo a la fiesta!


----------



## Whisky con ron

De hecho, mi amigo se trajo mas gente!


----------



## Phryne

The English Only forum is here!!

Guess who's who?


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> And for the German and Portuguese forums???



The purple table for the German forum and the orange one for the Portugese one. Hm, what about all the other languages? They'll have to cook in the kitchen.   






But after our party it will look like this:


----------



## Mita

ejej llego un poco tarde, pero
 ¡¡¡¡FeLiZ CuMpLeAñOs WR!!!! ​Creo que es el único bebé de un año que sabe tantos idiomas   
Gracias por haber creado este foro tan genial, ya soy otra adicta más  
*¡¡¡Y que cumpla muchos años más!!! ¡¡Hasta que tenga millones de foreros de todas partes!!* ​
Aquí estamos



http://digikam3rdparty.free.fr/Templates/Events/happy-birthday-1.png​


----------



## Phryne

Again, Ale


----------



## Whisky con ron

Y yo traigo mas birras!!!!  

Has anyone seen a polar bear in a "polar beer" before? 






Salud!


----------



## Mita

Phryne said:
			
		

> The English Only forum is here!!
> 
> Guess who's who?


No sé por qué, me imagino que el de rosado es Cuchu


----------



## Phryne

Supercrom in his car has just arrived!






Jejejej, that's me


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> The purple table for the German forum and the orange one for the Portugese one. Hm, what about all the other languages? They'll have to cook in the kitchen.
> 
> But after our party it will look like this:


 
Who will tidy that mess  
By the way,
War meine Frage richtig?


----------



## Phryne

Whodunit, is that you?








Venus in a her favorite suit!


----------



## Mita

Y directamente desde Chile... ¡¡¡unas ricas empanadas de pino y anticuchos!!! ñam, ñam


----------



## alc112

Mita said:
			
		

> Y directamente desde Chile... ¡¡¡unas ricas empanadas de pino y anticuchos!!! ñam, ñam


 
Empanadas de pino???
LLevan pino adentro???? No creo ¿qué llevan??


----------



## Mita

Me encontré con Edwin en el camino, me dijo que no ha podido venir porque lo tienen encerrado, pero le convidé algo de la fiesta para que no se quedara triste


----------



## Mita

alc112 said:
			
		

> Empanadas de pino???
> LLevan pino adentro???? No creo ¿qué llevan??


ajajaj nooo  El pino es carne molida, con cebolla, con huevo duro, unas cuantas aceitunas y a veces pasas  Mmmm


----------



## alc112

Mita said:
			
		

> ajajaj nooo  El pino es carne molida, con cebolla, con huevo duro, unas cuantas aceitunas y a veces pasas  Mmmm


 
Ya no me gustó
Odio las aceitunas y las pasas de uva.
Aquí son empanadas de carne


----------



## Whisky con ron

Yo les traigo una combinación de "pabellón criollo", y haggis!






  pabellón


----------



## alc112

Mita said:
			
		

> Me encontré con Edwin en el camino, me dijo que no ha podido venir porque lo tienen encerrado, pero le convidé algo de la fiesta para que no se quedara triste


 
El amiguito parece ser que es Lems.
Chicas, van a tener que tener más cuidado la próxima.


----------



## Phryne

All right, Tim is here!


----------



## Mita

alc112 said:
			
		

> Ya no me gustó
> Odio las aceitunas y las pasas de uva.
> Aquí son empanadas de carne


Pero les puedes sacar las aceitunas y las pasas  (las pasas tampoco me gustan jeje)


----------



## manana

¡¡Aquí les envío unas ricas empanadas  que hizo mi abuelita  especialmente para esta fiesta   y contribuir a la comida!!
 





....y por supuesto tienen que  ser acompañadas con un típico  vino chileno "Casillero del Diablo" je-je-je....

.....después todos a dormir la siesta....... para continuar más tarde con las celebraciones.......

(Por fin aprendí a insertar imágenes )


----------



## Whisky con ron

No, manana.... creo que no sirve así, tiene que ser imágenes de internet o con copy/paste


----------



## manana

manana said:
			
		

> ¡¡Aquí les envío unas ricas empanadas que hizo mi abuelita especialmente para esta fiesta y contribuir a la comida!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....y por supuesto tienen que ser acompañadas con un típico vino chileno "Casillero del Diablo" je-je-je....
> 
> .....después todos a dormir la siesta....... para continuar más tarde con las celebraciones.......
> 
> (Por fin aprendí a insertar imágenes )


 
Sorry,  parece que no resultó,  pero de todas formas  están muy ricas, me las tendré que comer todas yo sola ñññammmm!!!


----------



## manana

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> No, manana.... creo que no sirve así, tiene que ser imágenes de internet o con copy/paste


 
Así lo hice Whisky, con copy/paste y se veían  muy ricas en el mensaje que quería enviar   pero definitivamente no es mi fuerte.   Lo siento


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Who will tidy that mess



Jana, our moderátorka-cleaner:






   



> War meine Frage richtig?



Grammatically yes.   

What did you mean by "Bejahung"? = affirmation


----------



## asm

Estoy experimentando con esto de las fotos. Esta foto es de la universidad en la que trabajo y estudio.

HELP!!!!!! 
Como hacerle para las fotos que tiene uno mismo, no del internet. 

(Por un lado que bueno que todos los moderadores- y otros- están ocupados en la "pachanga" ya que esto de las fotos va contra las politicas del foro, pero ahora LET'S HAVE A PARTY!!!!!!!!!






			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> No aparece. Da error
> 
> Es muy simple.
> Buscas una imagen en internet que te guste. Luego apretas el botón derecho del mouse y le das copiar. Luego, en el foro, haces click en postt new reply (no lo hagas en el cuadrado de abajo de los posts en el theread). Ahora simplmente presionas la tecla control, la mantienes presionada y luego aprieta V o sea control + v yy listo. Luego post new reply y ya está
> 
> Slaudos
> 
> EDIT: ahora si


----------



## asm

Yo no dejo de ruborizarme !!!!!!!

No puedo ni voltear a ver









			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Ale, you eat aspirins???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good pix, Whodunit... but a modern hooker?????  I imagined her (me... well Phryne) like this....


----------



## Phryne

HOLAAA!!!
Ale (asm), nunca es tarde para llegar a la fiesta!!!!

Ahora, por qué viniste verde?


----------



## Whodunit

Phryne said:
			
		

> Whodunit, is that you?



Oh my God, how do you imagine me???

This is me:


----------



## asm

ES QUE SE ME CAYO EL GUACAMOLE QUE TRAIA PA'LA FIESTA, NO VES QUE NO PODIA VER NADA, POR ESTAR TAN SONROJADO!!!!!!!!


			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> HOLAAA!!!
> Ale (asm), nunca es tarde para llegar a la fiesta!!!!
> 
> Ahora, por qué viniste verde?


----------



## Whodunit

Are these two guys Cuchu and Mike?


----------



## manana

alc112 said:
			
		

> No aparece. Da error
> 
> Es muy simple.
> Buscas una imagen en internet que te guste. Luego apretas el botón derecho del mouse y le das copiar. Luego, en el foro, haces click en postt new reply (no lo hagas en el cuadrado de abajo de los posts en el theread). Ahora simplmente presionas la tecla control, la mantienes presionada y luego aprieta V o sea control + v yy listo. Luego post new reply y ya está
> 
> Slaudos
> 
> EDIT: ahora si


 








¡Por fin me resultó!! ¡gracias Alc!! aquí les envío el vino para que disfruten con las empandas de Mita, aunque a ti no te gusten, podemos sacarles las aceitunas y hacerlas de carne,  todo al gusto del consumidor.


----------



## manana

Soy un desastre, no hay caso, ni con los consejo de Alc.


----------



## RobInAustin

Happy Birthday to the Forums and many Thanks and Merci for everyone who provides this wonderful space to help each other across the world. I've brought the Champagne, en magnum bien sur! 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Whodunit

manana said:
			
		

> Soy un desastre, no hay caso, ni con los consejo de Alc.



Just mark the whole link in your text and click on the mountain icon next to the "list item" and below the "pop-down window" called "[Size]" or write it like this:






... = the link of your pic


----------



## Citrus

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!​ 
¡¡¡ MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS !!!​ 
I couldn't be here yesterday  (lots of work) . . . . but "mejor tarde que nunca" (better late than never) . . . . I've arrived!!!  

Destiny (and work) brought me here on February . . . but even destiny itself couldn’t make me leave . . . mods and foreros made me an addict. . . so here I am.

Thanks to everybody for your help, your advise, your support and your corrections . . . I’ve learned SOOOOO MUUUUCH here!!!

To all: Congratulations!!! I admire and thank you so much . . . this is a great place . . . one to be proud of.

I’m not much of a drinker, but as a Mexican I can’t help noticing there is no tequila here . . . so . . . . here is my little contribution:














. . .with some lemon of course    

Later I'll bring some mexican food . . . I'm getting hungry!!!

Cheers
Citrus


----------



## supercrom

Una chela bien helada





Festejemos juntos





Bailemos y cantemos





¡Feliz Primer Aniversario, Wordreference Forums!

​ 
And wash your hands and get ready to enjoy these great dishes:

 Bolitas de Causa 




​ 
And these delicious alfajorcitos con manjar blanco




​ 
Only one per member no more, thank you.

Enjoy and don't forget to clean your teeth.

*Supercrom*


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Jana, our moderátorka-cleaner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grammatically yes.
> 
> What did you mean by "Bejahung"? = affirmation


 
yes.  I looked it up in Leo


----------



## alc112

manana said:
			
		

> Soy un desastre, no hay caso, ni con los consejo de Alc.


 
Es que tienes que apretar el botón derecho del mouse SOBRE LA IMAGEN y luego en copiar


----------



## mzsweeett

Hey guys....sorry I'm late...... but I ran out of good Italian wine .... so I brought some Japanese SAKI!!!!! 






...... and..... ME!!!! 






Let's dance and PARTY!!!!! 


But please, ALL who smoke..... pay close attention to the posted sign......we don't want any forer@s going home burned!!!



Since I joined I have not been able to stay away!!!! I love you all..... you're awesome, special, and kind. 

What an awesome place to learn about people, and language and culture. My birthday wish for WR is to always have it as wonderful as it is now!!

Mike, you have a gift dude..... thanks for making a place for us to come together!!! 

Wordsmyth, VenusEnvy,TeGato, ISP, Eddie, Whodunit, Panj, Lee, Art..... and everyone else.... may we always be friends and love, live and learn together.




HUGE hugs, kisses, and mega java for all!!!




Sweet T.  

Sorry guys.... for whatever reason my pc is fighting me and won't let me imbed the images....so thumbnails it is!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Just finished unloading a piano and a truckload of books...tired and sore, but not too tired or sore to say

Thank you Mike!

*Thank you fellow Foreros!!

*Thank you Mods!

 *All of you make this a wonderful place for sharing, and I don't know a nicer word than compartir.

Muchos abrazos a repartir,

Cuchuflete

Enjoy the local Maine food...






and the homemade dessert..





*​


----------



## alc112

¡Qué empiece el baile!


----------



## VenusEnvy

¡Baile, *Spiderman  *, baile!


----------



## mzsweeett

Hey Alc..... how did you know I danced in sync with spiderman?? How kind of you show me off!!


LMAO!!!

Sweet T.


----------



## la grive solitaire

EVERYBODY  DANCE!!!​ click here​You put your right foot in
You put your right foot out
You put your right foot in
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey
And you turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

You put your left foot in
You put your left foot out
You put your left foot in
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey
And you turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

You put your right hand in
You put your right hand out
You put your right hand in
And you shake it all about
You do the Hokey-Pokey
And you turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

You put your left hand in,
You put your left hand out;
You put your left hand in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!

You put your right side in,
You put your right side out;
You put your right side in,
And you shake it all about.
You do the Hokey-Pokey,
And you turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

You put your left side in
You put your left side out
You put your left side in
And you shake it all about
You do the Hokey-Pokey
And you turn yourself around
That's what it's all about 

You put your nose in
You put your nose out
You put your nose in
And you shake it all about
You do the Hokey-Pokey
And you turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

You put your tushie in
You put your tushie out
You put your tushie in
And you shake it all about
You do the Hokey-Pokey
And you turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

You put your head in
You put your head out
You put your head in
And you shake it all about
You do the Hokey-Pokey
And you turn yourself around
That's what it's all about

You put your whole self in
You put your whole self out
You put your whole self in
And you shake it all about
You do the Hokey-Pokey
And you turn yourself around
That's what it's all about​ 



			
				garryknight said:
			
		

> I found this posted on a Usenet newsgroup a couple of years ago:
> "With all of the sadness and trauma going on in the world at the moment, it is worth reflecting on the death of a very important person which almost went unnoticed last week. Larry La Prise, the man who wrote "The Hokey Pokey" died peacefully at age 93.
> 
> The most traumatic part for his family was getting him into the coffin.
> 
> They put his left leg in...and the trouble started."
> 
> _EDIT: Good joke but isn't it The Hokey Kokey? zeb_


----------



## manana

Veamos si ahora sí ​


----------



## alc112

manana said:
			
		

> Veamos si ahora sí  ​




Ahora si


----------



## alc112

Philippa se unió ala fiesta!!
Aquí nos presenta uno de sus grandes hits!!


----------



## manana

¡Síí ahora sí  me  resultó.!!!......aquí les envío otras para que alcance para todos  y  como siempre gracias por enseñarme con santa paciencia  y que siga la fiesta......​


----------



## Antartic

¡¡Happy Birthday Wordreference Forums!!
¡Thanks to all for keeping this site alive!
 
I didn't bring any wine or champagne (sorry) but I'm glad to be here.
​


----------



## Inara

Let me try once again this trick with photos 






I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So, here is PAHLAVA! The best thing you can do is to have it with a cup of tea. Delicious!


----------



## CaroldeChile

¡¡Muchas Felicidades WR!!


Este foro es lo mejor que he encontrado en internet (lo sigue earth google  )


----------



## Whisky con ron

Inara said:
			
		

> Let me try once again this trick with photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> So, here is PAHLAVA! The best thing you can do is to have it with a cup of tea. Delicious!


 
mmmmm.... Spasivo!  Ya voy a por una taza de té, que me provocó!


----------



## Mita

manana said:
			
		

> Veamos si ahora sí
> 
> ​


Bravo!!! 
Y qué tal una patita de cueca?  (cuidado los que hayan tomado mucho vino, no se vayan a marear y caer  )


----------



## Inara

Mita said:
			
		

> Y directamente desde Chile... ¡¡¡unas ricas empanadas de pino y anticuchos!!! ñam, ñam


God, why "ANTICUCHUS"????? What has he done????????


----------



## Mita

Inara said:
			
		

> God, why "ANTICUCHUS"????? What has he done????????


heheh... he is so tasty!  (kidding  )


----------



## Inara

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Just mark the whole link in your text and click on the mountain icon next to the "list item" and below the "pop-down window" called "[Size]" or write it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... = the link of your pic


Hey Daniel, let me help you explain this to Manana! As I had the same problem...
it is just like this:
1. COPY (Ctrl+C) the photo's url
2. Open the "mountain icon" (the proper name is "insert image")
3. Paste (ctrl+V) the photo's url (don't forget http:// that was my mistake!)
4. Click ok
5. submit reply

Cheers!

EDIT: Ah, I see that Manana has got it too


----------



## Inara

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> mmmmm.... Spasivo! Ya voy a por una taza de té, que me provocó!


Bueno, ya tengo compañia para el té. Alguien más se apunta?
Well, I have a company for the tea already! Anybody else wants a cup?


----------



## manana

Mita said:
			
		

> Bravo!!!
> Y qué tal una patita de cueca?  (cuidado los que hayan tomado mucho vino, no se vayan a marear y caer  )


 
¡¡¡¡Tiqui - tiqui -  tiiiiii!!! 
Guija -  rendija - la mama y la hija - Pisagua -  Rancagua -  le lloran las guaguas -  debajo' e la enagua .... ¡Vuelta!!!


----------



## Phryne

Inara said:
			
		

> Bueno, ya tengo compañia para el té. Alguien más se apunta?
> Well, I have a company for the tea already! Anybody else wants a cup?



These two from the Cultural forum (same sex marriage) don't look like they'll be welcome to your posh party!


----------



## gliamo

Happy birthday to WR, and thanks to everyone!



			
				LV4-26 said:
			
		

> I tried to take a photo but we're so numerous! I only got seven of us. Nice party, ain'it ? Don't eat too fast!!!


Nooooo! Not that scene from Alien! 

Maybe we can still kill it.... with this:


----------



## manana

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Just finished unloading a piano and a truckload of books...tired and sore, but not too tired or sore to say
> 
> Thank you Mike!​
> 
> *Thank you fellow Foreros!!*
> 
> Thank you Mods!
> 
> 
> 
> *All of you make this a wonderful place for sharing, and I don't know a nicer word than compartir.*
> 
> 
> *Muchos abrazos a repartir,*
> 
> *Cuchuflete*
> 
> *Enjoy the local Maine food...*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *and the homemade dessert..*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ​


Cuchu, ese postre se ve delicioso.... una verdadera obra de arte... Forero bigotudo y barbudo......


----------



## manana

Inara said:
			
		

> Bueno, ya tengo compañia para el té. Alguien más se apunta?
> Well, I have a company for the tea already! Anybody else wants a cup?


 

Me!!! I would like a cup of tea, here is  already five o'clock.....  and I look  just like those ladies


----------



## Inara

Phryne said:
			
		

> These two from the Cultural forum (same sex marriage) don't look like they'll be welcome to your posh party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I think we would make a good company!! Come guys! Join us! Good azery tea, with mentha if you prefer
Click to expand...


----------



## Whisky con ron

This is us at the tea party... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I am the one with the sombrero)


----------



## Silvia

Happy Birthday to you, 
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday WordReference
Happy Birthday to... yooou 
​
P.S.: I ordered a new buffet, so enjoy!






About the thank you notes...:
Mike, you are great!!!
Cuchu, you are so helpful, understanding... I'm forever grateful to you!
DDT, you are unique 
walnut, you were my only f comod 
Jana, I'm glad you became a mod in the Italian Forum!
Special award to the Mod Staff, because you devote a great deal of time to WR
Members in the Italian Forum who know me: I miss our exchange of ideas 

Please call me to 77584 22 34056  

Oops, I was forgetting to mention my dream: that Kevin and badger come back one day!


----------



## lauranazario

Silvia said:
			
		

> Please call me to 77584 22 34056


Silvia...
I'm using my access line from the Specialized Terminology department, but I keep getting that silly recorded message saying you're not at home right now....


----------



## lauranazario

Look everyone!!!!
Mike Kellogg is providing us with "personalized" entertainment!


----------



## lauranazario

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Just finished unloading a piano and a truckload of books...tired and sore, but not too tired or sore to say...


*...Cuchu is going to play some songs for us!!!! Hooray!!!*


----------



## lauranazario

*Belén* said she's having a little computer trouble at the moment, but she will join us shortly.


----------



## lauranazario

No offense, *DDT*... but I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## lauranazario

Who is keeping track of time around here? 
Well *Egueule* is, of course!


----------



## lauranazario

Oh Dear Lord.... I just knew I had forgotten something!!!! 
*I Love Translating* had asked me to hang this at the entrance door!!!!
(Never too late, I guess)


----------



## lauranazario

Gosh.... isn't anyone else bringing any more food to the party???
I'm so hungry I'm eating my own avatar!


----------



## Citrus

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Gosh.... isn't anyone else bringing any more food to the party???
> I'm so hungry I'm eating my own avatar!


 
Laura . . . espero que todavía no te hayas terminado tu avatar!!!

Te mando "Frijol con Puerco" un platillo típico yucateco BUENÍSIMO  . . . 






Acuerdate de guardar un poco para que los demás también lo prueben!!!  

Saludos
Citrus


----------



## funnydeal

*Sorry for arriving late .... I was having some classes  and ... ummmm .... troubles*





*



But  I guess I made it ....*








*
Happy Birthday Wordreference Forums !!!*​


----------



## Citrus

Para los que les gusta algo picante . . . 






Unas maravillosas enmoladas Oaxaqueñas!!!!


----------



## Whisky con ron

fotos y fotos.... hablemos de nosotros mismos por un rato.. qué los hizo entrar en el foro por primera vez?  hay gente que se ha conocido en persona?  hay matrimonios?  hijos?


----------



## Citrus

Y para los enchilados . . . . 







Agua de Jamaica o de Horchata . . . . . mmmmmm!!!!!!!!

Saludos


----------



## Whisky con ron

A ver... empiezo yo.  Yo usaba mucho el diccionario y cuando me dí cuenta de que había un foro me metí a hacer una pregunta. Y cuchuflete me respondió rapidísimo!... lo cual me sorprendió.  En aquel momento pensé "ay que simpática es cuchuflete" (sorry)... jijiji...

Y luego me volví adicta.


----------



## Citrus

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> A ver... empiezo yo. Yo usaba mucho el diccionario y cuando me dí cuenta de que había un foro me metí a hacer una pregunta. Y cuchuflete me respondió rapidísimo!... lo cual me sorprendió. En aquel momento pensé "ay que simpática es cuchuflete" (sorry)... jijiji...
> 
> Y luego me volví adicta.


 
Yo estaba traduciendo un documento para mi trabajo y me encontré con algunas palabras técnicas que no encontré en el diccionario . . . . encontré este lugar . . . y Cuchu me respondió "bien y rápido" (me refiero a que su respuesta fue muy útil y su velocidad maravillosa) . . . . 

Después fui conociendo a más foreros y  . . . . que te puedo decir??? . . . . aquí sigo . . . también soy adicta . . . aprendo, ayudo y me divierto enormemente . . . .


----------



## Whisky con ron

Será que cuchu tiene un radar para salir a contestarle a los nuevos?

Cuchu, te pagan por comisión?


----------



## DDT

lauranazario said:
			
		

> No offense, *DDT*... but I think I'll pass on this one.



I feel smashed into smithereens


----------



## Cath.S.

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> This is us at the tea party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am the one with the sombrero)


Meanwhile, sitting at the next table...​

were Mike, Cuchu and Laura ! ​


----------



## manana

Citrus said:
			
		

> Yo estaba traduciendo un documento para mi trabajo y me encontré con algunas palabras técnicas que no encontré en el diccionario . . . . encontré este lugar . . . y Cuchu me respondió "bien y rápido" (me refiero a que su respuesta fue muy útil y su velocidad maravillosa) . . . .
> 
> Después fui conociendo a más foreros y . . . . que te puedo decir??? . . . . aquí sigo . . . también soy adicta . . . aprendo, ayudo y me divierto enormemente . . . .


 
Yo lo expliqué ayer  en estos párrafos y estoy muy contenta con este espacio y agradecida de todos ya que aprendo y me entretengo al mismo tiempo. Al comienzo estaba medio mareada con tanto nombre y personajes   pero ya he ido identificando a cada uno y  me hacen sentir acompañada en mi aprendizaje  y  en mi trabajo y les he tomado mucho  cariño. 

"Durante mucho tiempo usé el diccionario WR para buscar esas palabras en inglés que no entendía mientras navegaba, hasta que un día me dí cuenta que había un foro. Como soy pésima en esto de la computación, (hasta el día de hoy no puedo adjuntar un link o una imagen) por eso lástima que no puedo contribuir a la mesa de los festejos con unas ricas empanadas jugosas y un exquisito vino tinto, pero bueno ....... la intención es lo que vale.

Cuando descubrí el foro traté de consultarlo varias veces, pero no sabía como meterme. Después de varios intentos finalmente lo logré y aquí estoy en medio de esta gran atmósfera de compañerismo y de sabiduría que me tiene super contenta ya que siento que cuando quiero saber algo o tengo dudas con mi inglés de principiante, les puedo preguntar y siempre encuentro a alguien que está listo para socorrerme sin reirse de mis errores. Aquí me siento en confianza para seguir aprendiendo y mejorando en este desafío de aprender un segundo idioma. Imágínense que empecé a estudiar inglés de vieja, por necesidades de mi trabajo y que hasta hace poco solo sabía decir: yes, I love you, your welcome ..... or something like that... y no entendía casi nada de lo que leía. Ahora siento, y en gran medida gracias a la ayuda de este foro, que he aumentado mi vocabulario, que ya casi entiendo todo lo que escriben , que si recibo un mail en inglés lo puedo contestar en inglés y que si no me siento segura les pido su opinión y siempre tengo una respuesta amable".


----------



## amikama

*Happy birthday! *​*¡Feliz compleaños!*​


----------



## panjandrum

Hey - you've all been partying hard while I've been hard at work!

WR is one-year-old
Here is a one-year-old Panjandrum!


----------



## Whisky con ron

aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww what a cutie!  is that REALLY you????


----------



## panjandrum

I can't believe you're so fast!!! Yes of course - here, to prove it, is the current version, as drawn by the World's Most Perfect Grand-daughter when she was four (she's five now).






And here's wishing WR as many happy years.....!


----------



## Whodunit

Hey, Laura. let up on yourself for awhile. Your avatar hass already begun to rot.   






Hey Ralf, you just arrived and now you're already drunk.   






Oh Alexis, time to go to beddy-byes.


----------



## Whodunit

C'mon Mike, don't get sloshed so fast.


----------



## garryknight

Late to the party, but then that's fashionable, isn't it? Anyway, I brought something for the buffet:



​  [Please correct any shpelling mishtakesh.]


----------



## Rayines

> I brought something for the buffet:


*Oh!, chicas, entonces nosotras invitaremos a éste...   *


----------



## Artrella

This party was excellent... and the *most beautiful * things in it are *Pajandrum's pic * and that *drawing of his granddaughter*.... AWWWWWWWWWW !!!!!!!!!  So tender!!!    

*Ine...*me encantó el bombón que trajiste al buffet!!!...

Ahora a desayunar y a seguir laburando!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Whisky con Ron said:
			
		

> hablemos de nosotros mismos por un rato.. qué los hizo entrar en el foro por primera vez?



Okay... so you want to swap "how did I come to WR" stories... here's mine.

Like many, I had been using the dictionary for a while, and like many, one day I just realized there were forums attached to the website. I registered, began looking around the threads.... and this particular one caught my eye. I think someone was talking about differences between people and a certain esteemed Forero (whose name I will reveal later) had posted what I now realize was a rhetorical question... something along the lines of "_so are the bars at the zoo placed to keep animals in or to keep visitors out?"_ The discussion in the thread was getting quite heated (or so it seemed to me at the time) and I replied "_we should only be so lucky!!!_"

Well, to make a story short, the esteemed Forero contacted me later via PM (after checking my profile and seeing I was a professional translator) and asked for assistance in a terminology matter. A nice collaboration ensued, which in turn prompted me to continue posting on the forums, and soon thereafter I was "addicted" to WR.

And who was that Forero, you may ask???? None other than our _Cuchuflete_, the person who was --and always is-- very kind to newbies. 

So today, in addition to congratulating Mike Kellogg for creating these language forums and thanking him for ultimately asking me to join his team of Moderators, I extend my sincerest gratitude to Cuchuflete for helping set the groundwork for the respect, maturity and collaborative spirit that still reign in our forums today. I cannot tell you just how proud I feel to call WR my "home" and to belong to this global _family_ whose members do mean a lot to me, even though I might not be the most "emotional" user around here. 

And I must confess that while _serving_ here in WR I have come to realize that knowledge is a blessing that is best enjoyed when it's shared.

Happy Anniversary, Wordreference!
Laura N.


----------



## Estrella

¡Felicidades WR!!!!! Muchísimas Felicidades!!!!!

Y también muchísimas gracias por la gran ayuda que ustedes han significado para mí y para mi trabajo. Yo descubrí el foro porque un amigo estadounidense me pasó el tip. Yo le hacía muchas preguntas, así que un día me recomendó este foro, y desde entonces no he dejado de entrar. Me encanta el nivel cultural que todos tienen, me encanta el trato de cordialidad y de respeto que hay, a veces es exquisito lo que muchos escriben en "cultural issues", así que estoy feliz de haberlos encontrado.

¡Un abrazo muy fuerte para los moderadores y para cada uno de los usuarios!!!!!!


----------



## Mita

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Oh!, chicas, entonces nosotras invitaremos a éste... *


Jeje, pero el año pasado dijeron que él era el más hediondo de Hollywood!!!  será verdad?? 
Yo invité a Chris Martin, me lo traje desde Inglaterra (un poco desabrido pero ¡¡me encanta!!  )





Yo llegué al foro cuando intentaba saber el significado de "bedshaped", de una canción de Keane (yo y mis canciones...  ) La respuesta la encontré aquí mismo así que no tuve necesidad de abrir un hilo, pero de todas formas me inscribí, y pasaron varios días antes de que yo empezara a usar el foro. Al principio sólo leía los hilos (para ir aprendiendo), luego empecé a responder, y más tarde empecé a plantear mis dudas (despacito por las piedras...  ).
Y ésa es mi historia jeje


----------



## suzzzenn

After Partying for three days and nights straight, everybody needs a New York breakfast, hot coffee and Krispy Kreme donuts! ​








I love this site so much! I've become a true addict; I check my e-mail to see what's new many times during the day! I want to thank each and every one of you for your help, suggestions, corrections, advice, encouragement, ideas, good will, humor, insights, intelligence, patience, and generosity. I have learned so much since becoming a member. This is, without question, the best place on the internet. Thanks, Mike! 

HUGS!!!!
Susan


----------



## Isotta

And I suppose a round of doubloons, to make it a right Carnival.

I've only just fallen off the turnip truck, and now that I'm here, it is clear to me that the best of parties are never quite had. 

I have enjoyed this forum immensely!

Isotta.


----------



## beatrizg

Is the party over? I hope not. 
This thread is really amazing. I just discovered that mods like chatting too!!!  

   

I wanted to include in my post some elegant Greek syrtaki dancers, mousaka, gyro and other delicacies (such as the well-known 'hormigas culonas'), but although I followed Alc's instructions I didn't manage to do it. Maybe next year...


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Good morning!
Here are Beatrizg's sirtaki dancers:




A bit early for mousaka, but I brough this instead:




Let's keep on partying!
EVA.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations to all of us! specially to Sir Mike who is responsible for making this site very educational. To all our MOds, thank you much for keeping this site on the right track.  again congratulations. In Filipino, "BINABATI KO KAYO! MABUHAY"


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Last night, Mike and I celebrated over dinner.  Yes, I finally met the famous Mike Kellogg! (He isn't scary at all!   )*

*We drank sangria * . . . 




*and ate flan (Myself, for the first time!) . . . * 





*in the spirit of WR's birthday! Maybe later I'll post the photo of him that I took with 
my camera . . . . *  


*Citrus*: *I'm so glad someone  brought the Horchata! *


----------



## Artrella

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Is the party over? I hope not.
> This thread is really amazing. I just discovered that mods like chatting too!!!



Hee..hee... beatrizg...and posting biggggggggg pictures....poor those who have not broad band....they cannot enjoy our party....mmmmm....  
Ok, for you second party day!!!


----------



## beatrizg

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> Here are Beatrizg's sirtaki dancers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit early for mousaka, but I brough this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's keep on partying!
> EVA.


 
Thank you dear Eva!!!  

Are the sweets below intended for eating?


----------



## mkellogg

Yes!  I finally met the famous VenusEnvy!  We celebrated the birthday at a local Spanish restaurant.  Venus was quite brave and tried some strange food like flan, croquetas, patatas bravas and tortilla de patatas.

And she wasn't scary either!

Mike


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Yes, Beatrizg, everything is intended for eating!!  

Mike, what do you mean by "strange food"?   Those are the staples of Spanish cuisine...

Lucky you!

Venus, please, post your photo...  

Something to share with the rest of the guests:







Now... will anyone say "patatas bravas" are strange?

Keep on partying!!

EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

And now we could have Beatrizg's mousaka as well:






Yummy!!

EVA.


----------



## VenusEnvy

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Mike, what do you mean by "strange food"?   Those are the staples of Spanish cuisine...


Well, they're strange for a gringa like me!



			
				EVAVGIL said:
			
		

> Lucky you!
> 
> Venus, please, post your photo...


Mi foto está aquí, dos veces en el foro.



			
				EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Something to share with the rest of the guests:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... will anyone say "patatas bravas" are strange?


Sí, ¡Pero ahora me gusta mucho! Mmmmm...


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Venus, I didn't make myself clear... Your photo with Mike, I meant...  

I have already seen yours, holding some seafood, if I am not mistaken...

So you like "patatas bravas"... Good!

Here is some wine to go with them:






Cheers!

EVA


----------



## lauranazario

Well I hope nobody finds this to be too "strange".... 
I have brought some Puerto Rican _arroz con pollo_! Yummy.


----------



## lauranazario

Hmmmmm. I'm in the mood for Quiche.
 _Why hasn't anyone brought over any quiche?_ Don't the French love us anymore?


----------



## VenusEnvy

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Venus, I didn't make myself clear... Your photo with Mike, I meant...


*¡Ay! Mine is at home, so I would have to wait until I got off of work. But, Mike can post his.

To give you an idea, it was something along the lines of this:*




*You see? There's me, looking for the pig's other leg, and there's Mike in the Santa hat. *


----------



## EVAVIGIL

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> *¡Ay! Mine is at home, so I would have to wait until I got off of work. But, Mike can post his.
> 
> To give you an idea, it was something along the lines of this:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You see? There's me, looking for the pig's other leg, and there's Mike in the Santa hat. *



Thanks, Venus, I get the general picture...  
EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Some more of our "strange food" for you to share:

-Croquetas:






and tortilla de patatas:






Enjoy!!

EVA.


----------



## VenusEnvy

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Some more of our "strange food" for you to share:
> 
> -Croquetas:
> and tortilla de patatas:


Yes, yes! We ate those, too! It was my first time eating Spanish cuisine! But, they were very delicious.


----------



## typistemilio

Hey, ahí traje un poco de... maaaaare, directo de la cava de los ancestros mayas... un rico licorcito que estoy seguro que (todo con medida, por supuesto), les va a encantar.




Y como dijo el príncipe del jaibol... ¡Saluuuuuud!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Now, if you had "flan", you didn't try "natillas"...






My special favourite...  

EVA.


----------



## mzsweeett

HEY GUYS I FOUND THESE BELLY DANCERS!!! THEY SAID THEY WOULD DANCE FOR US JUST COZ WE'RE _SOOOO _COOL!!!   











JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA



SWEET T.


----------



## mzsweeett

OH AND BY THE WAY SINCE I FOUND THEM FIRST I GET THE FIRST DANCE!!!!!



LMAO




SWEET  T.


----------



## mzsweeett

OK these gals decided to join in the fun too!!








Guess they couldn't let the other gals have _all _the fun!!!

jajajajajajaja      


Sweet T.


----------



## alc112

Se está poniendo buena la fiesta

Como todos, yo primero estuve usando el diccionario sólo para poder chatear con gente de de paises que hablan inglés. En ese momento estaba obsecionado con el tema del chateo. Después, leyendo un poco más la página, vi que había un link para un foro y que tambien había varia gente conectada y que habían muchos hilos. En mi primer hilo, pregunto por cómo se dice "más bien dicho" y hasta había dejado mi mail para que me respondieran, ya que yyo había partticipado de otros foros y las respuestas siempre tardaban mucho. Luego de postear ese hilo, empecé a recorrer un poquito hasta que me dí cuenta que mim pregunta ya estaba respondida por Arti. Entonces, me gustó mucho el foro porque daban las respuesta extremadamente rápido y así seguí. En los siguientes días me puse a recorrer casi todos los hilos del foro de vocabulario general (en ese tiempo tenía 125 páginas) y me volví super adicto. Ahora aunque no haga ninguana pregunta siempre me gusta echarle un vistazo o un vistazote.

Saludos


----------



## Citrus

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Now, if you had "flan", you didn't try "natillas"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My special favourite...
> 
> EVA.


 
Eva: 
Se me hizo agua la boca!!!!  

Hace años que no como natillas . . . son buenísimas!!!!  

Saludos
Citrus


----------



## ILT

Oh what a great party!!!! It's been so nice to be here with all of you, forum friends!!!!

I wish it would last for a couple of days more, but as all good things, it will have to end


----------



## VenusEnvy

Yes, ILT, I know. But, we've really managed to take full advantage of our temporary priviledges! In three days, we've managed almost 5,000 views, 35 pages of chitter-chatter and tons of in-line images.   

We'll have to wait another year for the next celebration.


----------



## ILT

Not to mention the BIG FONTS!!!

This experience has been great, I remember how good it felt (and still does) when I was able to help a total stranger and receive help too from total strangers.  Now, I can say that even though we have never met in person, almost no forero is a stranger, we're friends in a WR world in which most of us aim in the same direction: learn, help, respect


----------



## meili

I was also here all THESE times viewing and (eating and drinking and dancing) and having lots and lots and lots of fun with the other foreros!  I haven't seen any Filipino (or Asian) Dishes though.  I am going to send one or more when I go out after work!

I WISH THIS WILL GO ON FOR A WEEK!   

SSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Phryne

Is that you Meili??


----------



## alc112

Eugin se quedó a dormir mientras que la fiesta todavía no acaba


----------



## meili

SShhhhhhhhh... Secret!

YES!  I REALLY DO WISH WE CAN GO ON PARTYING - FOR A WEEK? PLS...


----------



## asm

Fuera de bromas, este si soy yo, mostrando mi certificado de nacionalidad (americana)


----------



## alc112

asm said:
			
		

> Fuera de bromas, este si soy yo, mostrando mi certificado de nacionalidad (americana)


 
POdrías postearla en el tthread Faces behind nicknames


----------



## Whisky con ron

donde está ese thread?


----------



## alc112

Aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=12569


----------



## lauranazario

meili said:
			
		

> SShhhhhhhhh... Secret!
> 
> YES!  I REALLY DO WISH WE CAN GO ON PARTYING - FOR A WEEK? PLS...


Sorry.... but in Mike Kellogg's original party announcement he clearly stated that the celebration would be held from *July 19-21*... so that means the party ends tonight, the thread will be closed and forum life will return to normal... (and "_if we behave_" maybe Mike will allow all the privileges we got in this party thread to come back for next year's celebration).


----------



## alc112

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Sorry.... but in Mike Kellogg's original party announcement he clearly stated that the celebration would be held from *July 19-21*... so that means the party ends tonight, the thread will be closed and forum life will return to normal... (and "_if we behave_" maybe Mike will allow all the privileges we got in this party thread to come back for next year's celebration).


 
   (lástima que no hayuna carita que llore)
Laura, me vas a tener que tener bajo tu lupa nuevamente porque ya me descontrolé con el chat .
POdría haber aunque sea un día mes un hilo para chatear. Estaría buenisimo.


----------



## la grive solitaire

meili said:
			
		

> SShhhhhhhhh... Secret!
> 
> YES!  I REALLY DO WISH WE CAN GO ON PARTYING - FOR A WEEK? PLS...


WOULD SOME CHOCOLATE HELP?​


----------



## Rayines

*Laura, y a qué hora de....digamos el meridiano Greenwich? termina la fiesta?.....Así nos despedimos, bueno, yo lo voy haciendo ahora.*














*CHAU, CHAU, CHAUUUUUUU!!!!!!!......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## cuchuflete

How did I find this wonderful sandbox?  I was trying to recapture my long-lost castellano, which I hadn't written or spoken in years.  I began with a literary forum and associated chatroom, but I had to constantly look up words...using the WR dictionaries.
One day I spotted an announcement about the forums.  I dropped in, found a spirit of friendly help and comaraderie, and I am still here, sharing with you.  Learning together is a joy.

I miss a few of the earliest foreros who are not here at the moment.  I hope they will be back...Focalist, Badger, Tormenta, Vicki...and I look forward to meeting more of you in person.  So far I've met a very limited crew of foreros face-to-face, and have plans to get together with a few more in August.  

I hope we can have a real, live get-together to complement our cyberparties.

Thanks again to Mike for making all this possible, and congratulations to all of us for building it into whatever it is....to me it feels like a genuine community.

un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Benjy

Alas the time for celebrating has come to an end. As do all good things 
See you all next year 

ben
part-time culture mod. 
full-time village idiot.


----------



## lauranazario

*And from this side of the Atlantic... thanks to all who attended the party, it was so nice to have a grand time together. See you next year!*

*We now leave you with a wonderful parting gift... a party favor, a little "souvenir" for each one of you, courtesy of the Official WordReference First Anniversary Party Organizer: our dear Belén.*


----------



## Lems

How about a closure parade, Rio style?



​ 
Come join us!!!!!!!!!!​See you next year!
It's been a great party, guys! (pass the asprins, Alc!)


----------

